# The issue with dimensions



## Heyyou (Jul 9, 2010)

If you are a newbie with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned. If you defend yourself just because you made a comment that most people don't agree with, the mods automatically put you on timeout. So this board is full of hypocrisy. When thinguyforbbw made a post and some people got sensitive, he started defending his words. People went out of their way to attack him and gang up on him, but when he defended himself all of a sudden he is banned? What kind of bullshyt is that?


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 9, 2010)

It had nothing do to with that he was new it was the insensitive comments he made that got him slammed. And if you look at the threads involved you will see why. Many people who are nice and amazing people took part in these discussions I have said it before and will say it again that many people cannot be wrong. 

I think it is about the Mods having things at their own discretion they know the rules and regulations far better than we do and being a mod on any forum is a thankless task and nor is it an easy one when you often have to make decisions that are going to upset people.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 9, 2010)

And the countdown begins....


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

Oy vey. *facepalm


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> If you are a newbie with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned. If you defend yourself just because you made a comment that most people don't agree with, the mods automatically put you on timeout. So this board is full of hypocrisy. When thinguyforbbw made a post and some people got sensitive, he started defending his words. People went out of their way to attack him and gang up on him, but when he defended himself all of a sudden he is banned? What kind of bullshyt is that?



If you're a complete jerkoff you're likely to be banned.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 9, 2010)

this is the crappiest board i've ever been in. lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance. no wonder you have a problem keeping members and most of the dudes log in to cream to the naked pics of fat women at the pay site board


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

If this is the crappiest board you've ever been to, then you need to get out more.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this is the crappiest board i've ever been in. lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance. no wonder you have a problem keeping members and most of the dudes log in to cream to the naked pics of fat women at the pay site board



I am pretty sure you are one of those dudes that log in to the pay site board. And if you think this is the crappiest board you have ever been in, don't let us stop you from leaving it.


----------



## Christov (Jul 9, 2010)

Another trainwreck thread in the making. Choo choo!


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this is the crappiest board i've ever been in. lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance. no wonder you have a problem keeping members and most of the dudes log in to cream to the naked pics of fat women at the pay site board



Okay.........


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2010)

Who the fuck let him out of the cage to begin with?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 9, 2010)

Statistically speaking the vast majority of Dims members have under 200 posts. From a strictly mathematical perspective it stands to reason more people in that cohort will be banned. If you think people with high post counts are never banned or infracted I guarantee you you're mistaken.

That aside, trolls deserve a short life expectancy. Encouraging people to be jerks by cutting them more slack when they're noobs just leads to a surplus of insensitive, clueless arsewipes. Thanks for keeping this a better community than many I visit, oh thankless Mods. :bow:

Even those who mercilessly pile on such oblivious twits are also valuable in their own way.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this is the crappiest board i've ever been in. lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance. no wonder you have a problem keeping members and most of the dudes log in to cream to the naked pics of fat women at the pay site board



And congratulations to you for contributing to this crappy board with all of your hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance. Seems you aren't leaving anytime soon so you must be part of the problem too. Welcome to our wonderfully dysfunctional family!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> If you are a newbie with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned. If you defend yourself just because you made a comment that most people don't agree with, the mods automatically put you on timeout. So this board is full of hypocrisy. When thinguyforbbw made a post and some people got sensitive, he started defending his words. People went out of their way to attack him and gang up on him, but when he defended himself all of a sudden he is banned? What kind of bullshyt is that?




Cry me a fucking river.


----------



## jenboo (Jul 9, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> It had nothing do to with that he was new it was the insensitive comments he made that got him slammed. And if you look at the threads involved you will see why. Many people who are nice and amazing people took part in these discussions I have said it before and will say it again that many people cannot be wrong.
> 
> I think it is about the Mods having things at their own discretion they know the rules and regulations far better than we do and being a mod on any forum is a thankless task and nor is it an easy one when you often have to make decisions that are going to upset people.



Actually yes, many people can indeed be wrong. Maybe not in this case, I do not really know, but to use the claim that nice and amazing people were involved and that many people cannot be wrong is well WRONG. Its basic social psychology.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2010)

With this site, you get out of it what you put into it. If you're generally a nice person, people will give you respect in return. If not, then well... I dunno what to tell you. But here's an example of that: Take a look at this thread from page 5 onward and you'll all see the OP for what he really is.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2010)

Mathias said:


> With this site, you get out of it what you put into it. If you're generally a nice person, people will give you respect in return. If not, then well... I dunno what to tell you. But here's an example of that: Take a look at this thread from page 5 onward and you'll all see the OP for what he really is.



Some of the best stuff was edited out, though, like "go marry your sister".


----------



## mossystate (Jul 9, 2010)

jenboo said:


> Maybe not in this case, I do not really know, but to use the claim that nice and amazing people were involved and that many people cannot be wrong is well WRONG.




No, there were some goodthings happening in that thread. 

Goodthings from goodpeople. Great, now I have that Fine Young Cannibal's song in my head. 


_The one good thing didn't stay too long
Who who who who
My back was turned and she was gone
Hey hey hey

Good thing
Where have you gone
Doo doo doobie doo_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 9, 2010)

Dromond said:


> *If this is the crappiest board you've ever been to, then you need to get out*.




I edited that for you.




Honestly.
If you don't like it here.
GTFO.

What keeps you here? Huh?


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I edited that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the edit, you are a dear. 

What keeps him here is he's an attention whore.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 9, 2010)

I wonder what it is, we've had _such_ a spike in attention whores and assholes. >(


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I wonder what it is, we've had _such_ a spike in attention whores and assholes. >(



School's out for the summer, you know.


----------



## ryder (Jul 9, 2010)

Soooooo, if people with less than 200 posts get banned, how am I posting this?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 9, 2010)

these aren't the boards you're looking for.... :jedimasterhandwave:


----------



## calauria (Jul 9, 2010)

The Foodee thread is making me hungry...showing all that lobster...yummy!! Now I want to go to Red Lobster.:eat2:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> If you are a newbie with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned. If you defend yourself just because you made a comment that most people don't agree with, the mods automatically put you on timeout. So this board is full of hypocrisy. When thinguyforbbw made a post and some people got sensitive, he started defending his words. People went out of their way to attack him and gang up on him, but when he defended himself all of a sudden he is banned? What kind of bullshyt is that?



Pretty funny bullshyt, actually.

Did it occur to you, genius that everyone started here with less than 200 posts?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 9, 2010)

ryder said:


> Soooooo, if people with less than 200 posts get banned, how am I posting this?




I'm banning you right now - no worries.

We have a lot of banning to do, and being an "r"... I just haven't hit you yet.


----------



## calauria (Jul 9, 2010)

:eat1:I'm hungry.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 9, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Pretty funny bullshyt, actually.
> 
> Did it occur to you, genius that everyone started here with less than 200 posts?




Ohhhh, Phil. Don't go gettin' all logical.


----------



## ryder (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I just hit you with rep AM, so I can wait.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 9, 2010)

Christov said:


> Another trainwreck thread in the making. Choo choo!


----------



## joswitch (Jul 9, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Some of the best stuff was edited out, though, like "go marry your sister".



http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1479976&postcount=125


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> If you are a newbie with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned. If you defend yourself just because you made a comment that most people don't agree with, the mods automatically put you on timeout. So this board is full of hypocrisy. When thinguyforbbw made a post and some people got sensitive, he started defending his words. People went out of their way to attack him and gang up on him, but when he defended himself all of a sudden he is banned? What kind of bullshyt is that?



So, since you started this then maybe you have some constructive input. How do you feel would be a good way to deal with trolls that come into our home and bully us with negativity and who stand for everything we're fighting against? I'm open to hear your suggestions.


----------



## Tina (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this is the crappiest board i've ever been in.



You're in? As in trapped in and can't get out? Please, someone, help him to get out!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this is the crappiest board i've ever been in. lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance. no wonder you have a problem keeping members and most of the dudes log in to cream to the naked pics of fat women at the pay site board



Please, by all means, get the fuck out if you hate it so much. I would be more than happy to help in anyway I can.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 9, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Some of the best stuff was edited out, though, like "go marry your sister".



nah, it's still there. I've still got this arrogant dick's number for it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 9, 2010)

Look, we all know what he is getting out.

Dims is in fact cliquey. 

It is true that longtime posters have more leeway to post objectionable stuff than newbies. It is true that the "Animal Farm" mindset applies here; everyone is equal but some are more equal than others. Plenty of posters with seniority have posted rude/objectionable/offensive stuff and not been banned.

It's a pretty well proven fact that Conrad hates censorship and basically hates banning anyone. That having been said, it's very clear to everyone that different rules apply to different people based on any number of factors ranging from seniority to personal relationships. This is not always the easiest place to navigate for a newbie or "rookie FA" as some call them. Somebody being new or inexperienced or a little awkward does not make them a troll.


----------



## T_Devil (Jul 9, 2010)

What was that?
Someone has a complaint?


Quickly, THEY MUST BE BANNED!
*B&*

Dude I've been banned plenty of times for being a complete prick. I quit being a prick and now, people find that I'm not so bad, most of the time. So, try not being a prick. It's been known to help make Dims more tolerable. Other than that, I don't know what to tell you except lurk more.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 9, 2010)

People, if you have not already done the deed...take a glance at his posting history. Read some of his work.

LOL

He is either a spanking new posting troll, who has read this board for a long time...or somebody has two ID's out here. This is just his newest stab at getting people pointing fingers. It's cheap fun and all...don't get me wrong...but this is way too obvious.


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 9, 2010)

to the op, look up the words "completely fucking stupid thread" and you might get the answer you need.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this is the crappiest board i've ever been in. lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance. no wonder you have a problem keeping members and most of the dudes log in to cream to the naked pics of fat women at the pay site board



If this is the crappies board ever, why did you waste your time joining, and now fighting. If it is that bad, which it isn't, you shouldn't be even wasting your time complaining.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2010)

mossystate said:


> People, if you have not already done the deed...take a glance at his posting history. Read some of his work.
> 
> LOL
> 
> He is either a spanking new posting troll, who has read this board for a long time...or somebody has two ID's out here. This is just his newest stab at getting people pointing fingers. It's cheap fun and all...don't get me wrong...but this is way too obvious.



I thought we all assumed it was thinguyforbbw?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Look, we all know what he is getting out.
> 
> Dims is in fact cliquey.
> 
> ...



I'd go back and re-read the thread that got him banned if I were you. No way in hell was that a little awkward in the slightest. It was flatout disrespectful.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2010)

mossystate said:


> People, if you have not already done the deed...take a glance at his posting history. Read some of his work.
> 
> LOL
> 
> He is either a spanking new posting troll, who has read this board for a long time...or somebody has two ID's out here. This is just his newest stab at getting people pointing fingers. It's cheap fun and all...don't get me wrong...but this is way too obvious.



Ok...I just went a read the history. :doh:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 9, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd go back and re-read the thread that got him banned if I were you. No way in hell was that a little awkward in the slightest. It was flatout disrespectful.



I didn't mean him specifically.


----------



## mercy (Jul 9, 2010)

I've not even been here a week, but it seems to me that the main issue with Dimensions is an unfeasible number of trolls irritating what seems to be mostly a nice group of people. 

Having said that, it does seem like an inordinate number of threads are hijacked, not just by the trolls but by people saying "hey you're the troll that was here before under a different name" and the troll saying "no I'm not" and the others saying "yes you are" and so on and so forth ad nauseum. It's a shame there's no way to fence off the trolls/non-trolls arguing with trolls from the rest of the discussion. Like a troll section or something.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 9, 2010)

Look Heyyou..I'm sorry for joshing with  you while you were trying to get you flirt on with Happeface over on the BHM/FFA board. I found this really cool guy that will help you with sorting your feelings. He really help me out a lot.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2010)

mercy said:


> I've not even been here a week, but it seems to me that the main issue with Dimensions is an unfeasible number of trolls irritating what seems to be mostly a nice group of people.
> 
> Having said that, it does seem like an inordinate number of threads are hijacked, not just by the trolls but by people saying "hey you're the troll that was here before under a different name" and the troll saying "no I'm not" and the others saying "yes you are" and so on and so forth ad nauseum. It's a shame there's no way to fence off the trolls/non-trolls arguing with trolls from the rest of the discussion. Like a troll section or something.



*like* ...............................


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 9, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> *like* ...............................



yeah..that post was repalicous.


----------



## T_Devil (Jul 9, 2010)

Why do I even bother being nice?
:doh:


----------



## collared Princess (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this is the crappiest board i've ever been in. lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance. no wonder you have a problem keeping members and most of the dudes log in to cream to the naked pics of fat women at the pay site board




ahhhh you speaka my language....Im buying you a beer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 9, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> ahhhh you speaka my language....Im buying you a beer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 9, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> ahhhh you speaka my language....Im buying you a beer !!!!!!!!!



Oh jeez...:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 9, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> ahhhh you speaka my language....Im buying you a beer !!!!!!!!!



Have you actually read any of his posts? If you still want to buy him a beer when you have, I would be mighty surprised. 

Face palm infinity! :doh:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> ahhhh you speaka my language....Im buying you a beer !!!!!!!!!



Oh for God's sake....


----------



## joswitch (Jul 9, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd go back and re-read the thread that got him banned if I were you. No way in hell was that a little awkward in the slightest. It was flatout disrespectful.



Also you will get to enjoy some splendid surrealist artwork!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Have you actually read any of his posts? If you still want to buy him a beer when you have, I would be mighty surprised.
> 
> Face palm infinity! :doh:



Buttercup, perhaps you should read her posts too. lol


----------



## Angel (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this is the crappiest board i've ever been in. lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance. no wonder you have a problem keeping members and most of the dudes log in to cream to the naked pics of fat women at the pay site board





collared Princess said:


> ahhhh you speaka my language....Im buying you a beer !!!!!!!!!



backslide?


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> ahhhh you speaka my language....Im buying you a beer !!!!!!!!!



This thread has just reached a whole new level.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

mercy said:


> I've not even been here a week, but it seems to me that the main issue with Dimensions is an unfeasible number of trolls irritating what seems to be mostly a nice group of people.
> 
> Having said that, it does seem like an inordinate number of threads are hijacked, not just by the trolls but by people saying "hey you're the troll that was here before under a different name" and the troll saying "no I'm not" and the others saying "yes you are" and so on and so forth ad nauseum. It's a shame there's no way to fence off the trolls/non-trolls arguing with trolls from the rest of the discussion. Like a troll section or something.



That's a pretty impressive (and accurate) summary of the situation.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Buttercup, perhaps you should read her posts too. lol



Okey dokey...not surprised! :bow:


----------



## Angel (Jul 9, 2010)

Dromond said:


> This thread has just reached a whole new level.




Yep. Posting without self-promotion. 

There's a first time for everything!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you kidding me? I dont think they ban anyone. I have been trying to get banned for YEARS!! They are holding me hostage here.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 9, 2010)

Where the fuck is Tiggy? We could have a batshit crazy trifecta.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 9, 2010)

I have this urge to roll HeyYou in a pile of grass clippings and then toss him in a mud puddle.




shit, I wonder if that is copyrighted


----------



## Angel (Jul 9, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I have this urge to roll HeyYou in a pile of grass clippings and then toss him in a mud puddle.




haha 

don't forget to invite a cameraman to take lots of pics and someone to interview for the "story"


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Where the fuck is Tiggy? We could have a batshit crazy trifecta.



Still in the corner.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

Needs more phony doctors.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 9, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Needs more phony doctors.



I know; my vag is lost without one.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Still in the corner.




*P*erhaps it's a case of _ Caligynephobia_


----------



## Angel (Jul 9, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *P*erhaps it's a case of _ Caligynephobia_



You and your big





words.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know; my vag is lost without one.



I'm lost in your vag without one.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm lost in your vag without one.



Rule 34...


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2010)

there is no crying in Dims


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 9, 2010)

Angel said:


> Yep. Posting without self-promotion.
> 
> There's a first time for everything!



And now if only it would snow in July.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> And now if only it would snow in July.



http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/87852.html

Perito Moreno, Argentina 
Current Conditions: 32 F, Snow
Saturday Forecast: 60% chance of snow
Sunday Forecast: 20% chance of snow


----------



## jenboo (Jul 10, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd go back and re-read the thread that got him banned if I were you. No way in hell was that a little awkward in the slightest. It was flatout disrespectful.



as were you and a number of other members who did not get banned, or put on time out or what ever it may be. Looking at this particular thread, I would say 2/3's of the posts are disrespectful and if you re-read many of your own posts, here and in the past, you would see that you are not one who should be throwing stones at glass houses.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 10, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> ahhhh you speaka my language....Im buying you a beer !!!!!!!!!


<--- Just smiles and gives her a Vegemite sandwich.

-Rusty
(Travelling in a fried-out Kombi)


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Still in the corner.


That's Tig in the corner.
That's Tig in the spot. light.
Losing his posting priveleges...

-Rusty
(Oh no, I've said too much! I haven't said enough...)


----------



## ImSoDead (Jul 10, 2010)

QED (quod erat demonstrandum)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 10, 2010)

In before closure.


----------



## Craiger16 (Jul 10, 2010)

I didn't think people on this board have every been mean to me.

I've spoken my mind a few times, posted a some stories, but I try not to take anything too seriously because it is the internet after all.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 10, 2010)

I still can't believe anyone is saying that seniority and personal relationships are not key around here.

Whether or not heyyou is a troll, I don't know. I went and read some of his posts and from what I see, he's a conservative. So what? This is a board for fat admiration, not liberal FAs. The mindset here is overwhelmingly liberal and conservatives have a rough time and i think that's unfair. While I personally support things like gay marriage and abortion, i don't expect somebody by virtue of liking fat guys (or fat girls) or feederism or wanting to talk about which restaurants don't have booths or when Catherines is having a sale, is necessarily going to have certain opinions on things that have nothing to do with being an FA or being fat.

Making disparaging remarks about not liking double bellies or thinking women should be pretty? Eh. You can cruise the paysite board and see zillions of opinions of what size or shape of female body is the biggest turnon. Does he sound like sort of a dick? Yep. But once again I remember a certain poster disparaging women who've had WLS by calling them "tired looking" and that poster's spouse posting a pic of an older woman and saying she "looks like shit".

One very active poster sent Conrad an open letter telling him to "go to hell". No banning. I am not pointing these things out to start another interniscene war here, just saying that some people can and do get away with things. Whenever Collared Princess posts something, the personal attacks (supposedly against the rules) come fast and furious and the people who make them are still here. 

I don't post much in Hyde Park but i've heard complaints that certain posters are allowed to bend the rules due to personal relationships with mods. I do not know if this is true and i have not seen that myself, but it's a common complaint.

Anyone being honest has to agree that certain people can and do get away with more than others and that certain situations offer more leeway than others when it comes to moderating and banning. 

Seniority and relationships count here like it counts in many real life situations. If your bosses son doesn't get fired for coming to work late or a long time employee at your job is known to be stealing from the company and not getting reprimanded, it is the SAME THING.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 10, 2010)

I have no connections here with anyone. I have posted off and on over the years. I've had no problems. In any community you will have cliques. I really think these boards should be moderated just to get rid of offensive trolls who are calling people names....everything else should be left alone. 

I hate censorship.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 10, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *P*erhaps it's a case of _ Caligynephobia_



Good answer 



Paquito said:


> I'm lost in your vag without one.



Without a map, flashlight, compass?? Now Paquito, you know I've told you time and time again to bring your safety gear! 

Here's directions one last time: Just bang on the walls. The direction where you hear the echoes coming from is a dead end, so make a U-turn to leave.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 10, 2010)

Loves, he's not just conservative, he's also very immature. Unable to handle it when someone counters his point with logic, evidence, or just a solid opinion. 

The way he acted in the Why are you here? thread was...beyond immature. Unfortunately, most of his posts got deleted, but if you read through the thread you can still see them in quotes. I swear, some people think that just because you can't smack them that they can spout whatever here. At least I'm no more profane than I am in real life here. In fact, a lot of my sick jokes have come from real life conversations.

Heyyou--enjoy your ban dude, when it finally happens. You'll be back, I'm sure.

As for me, I'm not so pathetic that I just make another sn when/if I get banned. I suck it up if it's a temp ban, and if I ever get permabanned, well...I'll just GET A LIFE. Why go somewhere where no one likes you just to hear yourself talk?

To the dims mods--I'm starting to doubt your powers of permaban or even detecting multiple sns that are hidden through IP hide. I've heard a mod say you have powers of deciphering if someone has a banned account by methods not connected to IP address, but here are trolls, same posting style and everything repopping up everywhere. It's a bit tiring.


----------



## Angel (Jul 10, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I still can't believe anyone is saying that seniority and personal relationships are not key around here.
> 
> Whether or not heyyou is a troll, I don't know. I went and read some of his posts and from what I see, he's a conservative. So what? This is a board for fat admiration, not liberal FAs. The mindset here is overwhelmingly liberal and conservatives have a rough time and i think that's unfair. While I personally support things like gay marriage and abortion, i don't expect somebody by virtue of liking fat guys (or fat girls) or feederism or wanting to talk about which restaurants don't have booths or when Catherines is having a sale, is necessarily going to have certain opinions on things that have nothing to do with being an FA or being fat.
> 
> ...



I don't think seniority has much to do with anything. Look at my profile. No. 108. I participated on the old boards, too. I've had posts edited. Posts deleted. A couple of warnings. Was I happy? No. Did I think I deserved it? No. One thing I do know, though, is that when Mods do have to step in, they usually treat everyone involved with an even hand. You don't always see what goes on behind the scenes. Not everyone immediately cries or whines out loud (meaning on the open forums so everyone is aware of what happened) or sends private messages to the multitudes when chastised. Another thing re seniority: seniority and having met Conrad himself didn't prevent one individual from being banned. 

As for personal attacks, I think there is a huge difference between purposely and directly insulting an individual and calling someone out for the nonsense or garbage they have posted. You may not realize it, buts sometimes things that have happened, were posted or said in chat (even in the past) and then spill over onto the forums. Add to that someone running from forum to forum (forums besides Dimensions) and dissing people here, the Mods and the Ops from Dimensions, and crying foul even though they dish out just as much here (or even more vile!) than they receive, AND all the while *_*using*_* Dimensions for their own personal gain... not to mention the personal attacks and *mud* slung by the individual that was never visible on the forums here... you can't expect everyone to welcome such a person and their snide comments with open arms. When someone behaves in a way that makes many here look like fools to the outside world, and has the audacity to mention (again *_using_*) Dimensions to the media as if being endorsed by Dimensions (yet having posted elsewhere and here of their disdain for the people here), they are not going to receive accolades and rainbows or warm fuzzies from the participants here who do appreciate others here and who do appreciate what Dimensions is as a whole and who appreciate what Dimensions is to them personally.

As for things written to Conrad, it's his site, I guess he gets to decide how to handle such.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 10, 2010)

Well said, Angel. I was a mod for a number of years at another board, and let me tell you it really is a thankless job. You have to enforce rules on people who resent your authority. You have to clean up threads that get nasty. Sometimes you have to delete posts that would otherwise be good evidence to support your case. You don't get thanked when things are going smoothly, but you get slammed when have to do your job. The pay sucks, the benefits are non-existent, and you have to pick your words carefully when you try to participate in the life of the board.

Why anyone would be a moderator willingly, I'll never know. I don't even know why I put up with it for four years.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 10, 2010)

i love dims but there is a lot that needs improving as with any other place. trolls aren't necessarily a bad thing. sometimes they even help to reinforce how people already feel and think about things and give them a reason to express that. sometimes i think dims members expect too much seamless agreement and it comes off as intolerance. 

too many people hold grudges and take the opinions of others too personally. and its definitely true that dims is full of human beings who aren't always perfect and aren't likely to be. people who don't know the ropes and don't understand whats going on are jumped on a lot without having whats going on explained first. as for most people going to the paysite board etc... who could say that wasn't true? i know a lot of people who go there but won't come to post because they don't have much in common with dims philosophy. some just don't care--especially when there isn't really one they can get behind anyway. what this place is changes with the wind depending on whats going on and whats beneficial to say. depending on the day its 100% SA, next day its 100% perve central.

so i'm not so sure why the outcry to the ops post. personally i don't care much about a person's prior posts when i'm trying to evaluate a particular issue. even people whose ideas we don't necessarily care for or respect ocassionally have something truthful and/or valuable to say. maybe if we gave credit for the things that made sense then we'd be listened to more when things came up we truly disagreed with. lets be honest. there is a lot of knee jerking on dims. i really don't think he has said anything that other older members haven't already said. so maybe there is something to the idea that people seem to be ready to jump on someone new.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

There's a great way to get over the perceived bias against people with less than 200 posts. It's called contributing to discussions and not being a butthurt crybaby creeper when nobody finds your faceless trolling endearing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Well said, Angel. I was a mod for a number of years at another board, and let me tell you it really is a thankless job. You have to enforce rules on people who resent your authority. You have to clean up threads that get nasty. Sometimes you have to delete posts that would otherwise be good evidence to support your case. You don't get thanked when things are going smoothly, but you get slammed when have to do your job. The pay sucks, the benefits are non-existent, and you have to pick your words carefully when you try to participate in the life of the board.
> 
> Why anyone would be a moderator willingly, I'll never know. I don't even know why I put up with it for four years.




You got paid!?? :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Jul 10, 2010)

My pay was in TEARS OF FRUSTRATION!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 10, 2010)

lol

This is not about the dude's political ideas, or whether he likes round asses and not wide flat ones...or how he doesn't like that double belly shit. 

He is having ' fun '. I would bet my last dollar that he/she is someone we all ' know '. Their posts read like a little kid who is giggling behind one hand as the other types out what they think are outrageous things in order to get some people sputtering about cliques and shit. And I know there is favortism shown in terms of moderating...etc.. That ship sailed a loooong time ago. lol

And I will agree with Angel on her last line. A " go to hell " directed at Conrad is going to sometimes be handled in a different manner than...let's say...people talking about how gross fat people are after a certain weight/when they eat certain foods on certain modes of transportation, and how they should do this, that, or the other thing about it. Even then, bannings and scoldings are not always permanent. I wonder how that happens...what pull the person has that they are not perma kicked to the curb. Or are they just glad to be back and don't want to think how they were treated much ( waaaaay too ) more fairly than some others who were not so lucky. 


HeyYou probably wants a clique, and not just the one he/she has in their other closet. Join up! Rep the holy fuck out of them!  A beer summit with Collared Princess and HeyYou and _____________ ( ' your ' name could be here! ).

sweeeeeeet


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My pay was in TEARS OF FRUSTRATION!



Oh!

Then I get paid, too.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My pay was in TEARS OF FRUSTRATION!



The greatest reward of my moderator experience (for another site) was banning some guy for 27,397 years and changing his username to "MotherShouldHaveSwallowedMe"


----------



## Dromond (Jul 10, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> The greatest reward of my moderator experience (for another site) was banning some guy for 27,397 years and changing his username to "MotherShouldHaveSwallowedMe"



You are my hero.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 10, 2010)

if someone is just here to rile people up it sure is easy pickings, so no wonder.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Well said, Angel. I was a mod for a number of years at another board, and let me tell you it really is a thankless job. You have to enforce rules on people who resent your authority. You have to clean up threads that get nasty. Sometimes you have to delete posts that would otherwise be good evidence to support your case. You don't get thanked when things are going smoothly, but you get slammed when have to do your job. The pay sucks, the benefits are non-existent, and you have to pick your words carefully when you try to participate in the life of the board.
> 
> Why anyone would be a moderator willingly, I'll never know. I don't even know why I put up with it for four years.



There is some truth there ^...and then it is also a bit of a too easy go-to mantra that doesn't address issues that are very real and very not good. Just saying that there will be truths on both ' sides ', and people who moderate boards online will be as diverse in their reasons for doing the job as there are people who come to post on the board. 

Cool!...we are all getting sucked into heyyou's rally cry....


----------



## mossystate (Jul 10, 2010)

yup...we are ALL...ALL of us....easy pickins...in our own way.....lol


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 10, 2010)

So if somebody is more of an agent provocatuer than a troll, so what? A long time reading these boards shows that many regular and active posters are far more about getting attention and grandstanding than about SA. And so what? There is no rule about how "on topic" posts have to be and there is no registration requirement; you don't have to submit pics to show how fat you are or write essays about being an FA or about what you've done to promote fat acceptance.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My pay was in TEARS OF FRUSTRATION!





AnnMarie said:


> Oh!
> 
> Then I get paid, too.





> and it's so easy when you're evil
> this is the life you see
> the devil tips his hat to me
> i do it all because i'm evil
> ...


"When You're Evil" - Voltaire

-Rusty
(No slight intended, your comments just brought the lyrics to mind.)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 10, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I still can't believe anyone is saying that seniority and personal relationships are not key around here.
> 
> Whether or not heyyou is a troll, I don't know. I went and read some of his posts and from what I see, he's a conservative. So what? This is a board for fat admiration, not liberal FAs. The mindset here is overwhelmingly liberal and conservatives have a rough time and i think that's unfair. While I personally support things like gay marriage and abortion, i don't expect somebody by virtue of liking fat guys (or fat girls) or feederism or wanting to talk about which restaurants don't have booths or when Catherines is having a sale, is necessarily going to have certain opinions on things that have nothing to do with being an FA or being fat.
> 
> ...



Quit being so bloody smart! 

I got banned for a month for calling someone 'smug'. Recently I saw someone telling another poster to fuck themselves and they got nothing. I agree that there are different rules for different people. Good thing this place isn't my life though...the cliques can have at it. Haha.


----------



## jenboo (Jul 10, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh!
> 
> Then I get paid, too.



If it is so frustrating, why continue to moderate?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 10, 2010)

jenboo said:


> If it is so frustrating, why continue to moderate?



I moderate here because I have something to give back to this community. It helped me become who I am, see things the way I do, it's part of what formed who I am and I feel a debt with that. 

It's not an obligation, but it's something that pays forward to others who have the same experiences... so I suck up the pain in the ass part and do my best to follow the rules set forward, moderate as little as humanly possible (per Conrad's rules) and maintain a balance between people expressing themselves (even when highly unpopular expressions) and keeping this a place that's free of fat haters. 

Moderation is one of those shitty roles, it needs to be done and we're either not doing enough or we're heavy handed, power hungry maniacs - all in the same day, in the same thread, by the same posters, etc. 

We can't win, so we just do our best to follow the few rules present and apply the interpretations based on post, intent, location, etc. It's a nuanced thing, and despite all the pressure in the world to have every single thing black and white, it's just not. 

We do our best. People who have issues with any moderator or act of moderation are always free to take their issue straight to Conrad - PM webmaster. 

The key here is that people don't see everything, they don't see all the reports, they don't see all the posts that people make that we delete outright, etc. So one person may look at a person's posting history and not see much, another may look at the same thing and see a troll who needs banning, and neither are still seeing the WHOLE picture involving other posts, contact with mods, discussions behind the scenes about this or that. 

I don't think we deserve anything in terms of recognition or whatever, but benefit of the doubt is nice ... I would be perfectly happy to NEVER have to do a damned thing to a post on these boards, but so far I haven't had the pleasure. 

I work over 55 hours a week, I'm not looking for more to do. Just sayin'.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 10, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> If you are a newbie with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned. If you defend yourself just because you made a comment that most people don't agree with, the mods automatically put you on timeout. So this board is full of hypocrisy. When thinguyforbbw made a post and some people got sensitive, he started defending his words. People went out of their way to attack him and gang up on him, but when he defended himself all of a sudden he is banned? What kind of bullshyt is that?



You don't have to stay if you don't like it here.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 10, 2010)

mossystate said:


> lol
> 
> This is not about the dude's political ideas, or whether he likes round asses and not wide flat ones...or how he doesn't like that double belly shit.
> 
> ...


 
Word, Mossything.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 10, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Quit being so bloody smart!
> 
> I got banned for a month for calling someone *'smug'*. Recently I saw someone telling another poster to fuck themselves and they got nothing. I agree that there are different rules for different people. Good thing this place isn't my life though...the cliques can have at it. Haha.



Well *smug* is a 4 letter word...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2010)

This thread should have been named *MY* issue with Dimensions.....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd just like to point out that despite popular belief, I did get SEVERAL infractions for my personal attacks on collared princess. Anyway, I'd love to say I'm sorry, but I'm not.

But there's a difference between posting personal attacks on one person, whom you feel has provoked a majority of the community, and what these (I say alleged for your sake) "alleged" trolls are doing.

#1 They're posting almost nothing BUT personal attacks. If you had bothered to read the threads he participates in it goes like this--inflammatory post > gets countered or told he's wrong > personal attacks until the thread is closed. Ad infinitum.

#2 They have almost absolutely nothing to contribute on the whole. At least with the people who attacked Simpson you could say that they're contributing members of this forum, and not just Hyde Park.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 10, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Well *smug* is a 4 letter word...



True. If I would have known 'smug' was going to be a sore point I would've hauled out some better four letter words and made it worth my while.


----------



## Angel (Jul 11, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> So if somebody is more of an agent provocatuer than a troll, so what? A long time reading these boards shows that many regular and active posters are far more about getting attention and grandstanding than about SA. And so what? There is no rule about how "on topic" posts have to be and there is no registration requirement; you don't have to submit pics to show how fat you are or write essays about being an FA or about what you've done to promote fat acceptance.



There _*are*_ registration requirements. In order to have registered for these forums, you (general you) had to agree to the registration requirements, forum rules, or terms. You (again, general you) did so by checking the little box to the left of *I have read, and agree to abide by the Dimensions Forums rules.*
If you (again, general you) didn't check that box, then you could not have completed the registration process or have ever logged in to or posted on the forums.

Yes, anyone is welcome to register regardless of size, shape, or weight; regardless of proclaiming or endorsing or having either a Size Acceptance or Fat Acceptance affinity or affiliation or not; regardless of personal tendencies, orientation, preferences, and/or of sexual attraction. The forums are open to anyone as long as they abide by the rules they agreed to when registering. When someone decides to no longer abide by the rules they agreed to, then they are subject to whatever actions are deemed necessary.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 11, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> #2 They have almost absolutely nothing to contribute on the whole. At least with the people who attacked Simpson you could say that they're contributing members of this forum, and not just Hyde Park.



So true. Great point.

Also with these trolls, they never have any pics of themselves posted! If I have to slog through all their crap, they should at least give me some hot, manly T&A to look at first.


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This thread should have been named *MY* issue with Dimensions.....



Exactly!
That's it.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 11, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> If you are a newbie with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned. If you defend yourself just because you made a comment that most people don't agree with, the mods automatically put you on timeout. So this board is full of hypocrisy. When thinguyforbbw made a post and some people got sensitive, he started defending his words. People went out of their way to attack him and gang up on him, but when he defended himself all of a sudden he is banned? What kind of bullshyt is that?


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 11, 2010)

heheheheheh


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 11, 2010)

bars have a bias against people under 21


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 11, 2010)

the bar association has a bias against people who didn't go to law school


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 11, 2010)

universities have a bias against high school dropouts


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 11, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> bars have a bias against people under 21





exile in thighville said:


> the bar association has a bias against people who didn't go to law school





exile in thighville said:


> universities have a bias against high school dropouts



My penis has a bias against women under 300 pounds.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 11, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> My penis has a bias against women under 300 pounds.


That's _dickscrimination_! :doh:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> My penis has a bias against women under 300 pounds.



do you have some sort of license, certificate or diploma that states that?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 11, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> do you have some sort of license, certificate or diploma that states that?



I've got Kleenex and my internet browsing history, does that work?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 11, 2010)

if you 3bang two 150 pound girls can they be collectively 300

:O


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 11, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I've got Kleenex and my internet browsing history, does that work?



Sounds like Indy is looking for some _hard_ evidence, Beej.  I'm sure she just wants to know if you're on the up-and-up.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 11, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I've got Kleenex and my internet browsing history, does that work?



Ok, Beejy. That made me giggle.


----------



## Christov (Jul 11, 2010)

X has a bias against Y.

Fuckin' X, that uppity bastard.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 11, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> if you 3bang two 150 pound girls can they be collectively 300
> 
> :O



No, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 11, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> if you 3bang two 150 pound girls can they be collectively 300
> 
> :O



I would be willing to try this - y'know, for science!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 11, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> No, it doesn't work that way.



What if they're stacked on top of each other? Like pancakes.


----------



## Christov (Jul 11, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> What if they're stacked on top of each other? Like pancakes.


Unlikely to work, unless Beej has a spear for a dick.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 11, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> What if they're stacked on top of each other? Like pancakes.



There's not enough squishy rolls. That squashing session wouldn't be much of a squashing.



Christov said:


> Unlikely to work, unless Beej has a spear for a dick.



I had penile reduction surgery as a teenager when, during puberty, my boner broke clear through the desk I was sitting in and poked out several inches above its surface.

Just sayin'.

ETA: I could also say that ...

never mind, skip that one, I don't want to expose people to that kind of horror.


----------



## jenboo (Jul 12, 2010)

I am sorry, but that is just tasteless and inconsiderate and really makes the point of the op.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2010)

jenboo said:


> I am sorry, but that is just tasteless and inconsiderate and really makes the point of the op.



Says someone else who was banned and came back under another name.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2010)

jenboo said:


> I am sorry, but that is just tasteless and inconsiderate and really makes the point of the op.



Why don't you use the newfound "ignore" feature you keep boasting about?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 12, 2010)

jenboo said:


> I am sorry, but that is just tasteless and inconsiderate and really makes the point of the op.



Bravo! It was tasteless indeed. Good for you for saying so.

Eww.


----------



## jenboo (Jul 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Says someone else who was banned and came back under another name.



May I ask what you mean? Did you get banned too? And I know not of an ignore button so am not sure what you are getting at mateus


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Bravo! It was tasteless indeed. Good for you for saying so.
> 
> Eww.



Your resistance just makes my penis harder.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 12, 2010)

Resistance is futile.

Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm interested in more stories about Beejay's wombsplitter the magnificent.


----------



## mango (Jul 12, 2010)

*I stack donuts with sprinkles on my loveshaft.


*


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 12, 2010)

mango said:


> *I stack donuts with sprinkles on my loveshaft.
> 
> 
> *



Chocolate sprinkles? They are the best ones!


----------



## jenboo (Jul 12, 2010)

what is worse? a troll or a thread hijacker?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL

Is this a confessional?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 12, 2010)

jenboo said:


> what is worse? a troll or a thread hijacker?



They are both equally bad.

Such crudity and crass behaviour is par for the course for some males however.


----------



## Angel (Jul 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> my boner broke clear through the desk I was sitting in and poked out several inches above its surface.





Blackjack said:


> just makes my penis harder.





Famouslastwords said:


> stories about Beejay's wombsplitter





mango said:


> *I stack donuts with sprinkles on my loveshaft.
> *





littlefairywren said:


> Chocolate sprinkles? They are the best ones!




HOW am I supposed to go to sleep NOW with images of wooden splinters protruding from an erect wombsplitting flesh toned throbbing cactus  and and ... and stacks of donuts... DONUTS covered with CHOCOLATE SPRINKLES!!! .... and the lyric _it's a LOVE*SHAFT* ba-a-a-a-a-a-a-aby_ running through my mind over and over and over ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 





If I have nightmares it's _all_ your fault!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> T...snip...
> ...during puberty, my boner broke clear through the desk I was sitting in and poked out several inches above its surface.





Blackjack said:


> Your resistance just makes my penis harder.





Famouslastwords said:


> I'm interested in more stories about Beejay's wombsplitter the magnificent.





mango said:


> *I stack donuts with sprinkles on my loveshaft.
> *





littlefairywren said:


> Chocolate sprinkles? They are the best ones!





Angel said:


> ...snip...
> If I have nightmares it's _all_ your fault!



*If I have wet dreams it's all your fault!*


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2010)

Shosh said:


> They are both equally bad.
> 
> Such crudity and crass behaviour is par for the course for some males however.



And passive aggressive bullshit is par for the course for you.



jenboo said:


> what is worse? a troll or a thread hijacker?



Shut up, goodthings.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 12, 2010)

mango said:


> *I stack donuts with sprinkles on my loveshaft.
> 
> 
> *



As long as they're not originally those "donettes" from Hostess, then the ladies should be happy.

View attachment donettes.jpg


Mango, I tried to rep you but I must be repping you too much. Oh well !!!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 12, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> As long as they're not originally those "donettes" from Hostess, then the ladies should be happy.
> 
> View attachment 82078
> 
> ...



Yum,those leave a white and sticky goodness around my mouth


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 12, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> As long as they're not originally those "donettes" from Hostess, then the ladies should be happy.
> 
> View attachment 82078
> 
> ...



Ohhh, what are they? Nomnomnom


----------



## jenboo (Jul 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> And passive aggressive bullshit is par for the course for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, goodthings.



Not true and not nice.


----------



## jenboo (Jul 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> And passive aggressive bullshit is par for the course for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, goodthings.



AND you are using passive aggressive in the wrong fashion. Get it right. I just makes one look foolish when they are trying to slam someone and using the insult incorrectly.:kiss2:

I dont understand the hate on you have for me BJ, but maybe I am thinking at this point it is more of a hard on than a hate on...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

jenboo said:


> what is worse? a troll or a thread hijacker?



Which is worse? Gravel lube or a2m?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2010)

jenboo said:


> I dont understand the hate on you have for me BJ, but maybe I am thinking at this point it is more of a hard on than a hate on...



My dick doesn't like wigs or people who think that they got thrown out of something when they weren't allowed in to begin with.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> My dick doesn't like wigs or people who think that they got thrown out of something when they weren't allowed in to begin with.



That's funny BJ neither does my dick. Oh wait- did I say that? plz don't kick me out of the bbw confessions thread ladies...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 12, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> That's funny BJ neither does my dick. Oh wait- did I say that? plz don't kick me out of the bbw confessions thread ladies...


 
You have a dick ... ?

Will ... will you ... marry me? :wubu::blush:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2010)

Wigz R Us is having their Xmas In July blowout sale...


.......$44 for the longest and blondest wigs.

If anybody needs a ride, I know of someone with the coolest old Jag.



vroooooooom


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 12, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Wigz R Us is having their Xmas In July blowout sale...
> 
> 
> .......$44 for the longest and blondest wigs.
> ...


 
And I know of a place where you can get a medical degree, on the cheap. As in, reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal cheap. And fast! No pesky years of medical school -- not to mention loans to pay back.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 12, 2010)

Ahhhh... donuts.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> You have a dick ... ?
> 
> Will ... will you ... marry me? :wubu::blush:



Well it's not really a dick, it's more like a nub, see what happened here was...*memory squiggly fingers*

I was taking some penis enlargement pills that said right on the bottle "grow 6 inches in 4 weeks...." and I was going to sue them for false advertising when I didn't grow 6 inches...because I am a girl afterall. But wouldn't you fucking believe it? The pills actually worked and I grew a six inch nub. Not enough to please a woman of GEF's desires....but enough to make me a freak.

Mossy, that Jag is nowhere near cool...you'd have to pay me $44 for every hour I had to drive it.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> And I know of a place where you can get a medical degree, on the cheap. As in, reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal cheap. And fast! No pesky years of medical school -- not to mention loans to pay back.



STeaLiDofPeopleNow?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> And I know of a place where you can get a medical degree, on the cheap. As in, reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal cheap. And fast! No pesky years of medical school -- not to mention loans to pay back.




Pfffft...I don't want no medikal degree......I just need me a Photobuckey account filled with lady weightlifter pitchers!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Pfffft...I don't want no medikal degree......I just need me a Photobuckey account filled with lady weightlifter pitchers!



You know what? If I ever wanted to pretend to be a hot girl by society's standards...all I have to do is show them pictures of myself from 8 years ago.

"Look at me, I'm 19 and average sized. Teehee."


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 12, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> You know what? If I ever wanted to pretend to be a hot girl by society's standards...all I have to do is show them pictures of myself from 8 years ago.
> 
> "Look at me, I'm 19 and average sized. Teehee."


 
Well, I'm shit out of luck. I'd have to show them pictures of me from 20 years ago and, well, the hair. The make-up. On second thought, I wasn't so hot then, either 

But I do know how to use photobucket to my advantage, so if I ever feel the urge to indulge myself in a fantasy online relationship (whereby I never actually plan on meeting Mr. Oh-so-right), I'll just steal *your* pics. Deal?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I'm shit out of luck. I'd have to show them pictures of me from 20 years ago and, well, the hair. The make-up. On second thought, I wasn't so hot then, either
> 
> But I do know how to use photobucket to my advantage, so if I ever feel the urge to indulge myself in a fantasy online relationship (whereby I never actually plan on meeting Mr. Oh-so-right), I'll just steal *your* pics. Deal?



Ok, as long as I can steal your pics when I want to "come clean" and scare them away.

OK, rhetorical hottie #1, this is what I REALLY look like. Sorry I'm over 40 and kinda dyke-y.


PLEASE DONT KILL ME. LOL

Just kidding


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 12, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Ok, as long as I can steal your pics when I want to "come clean" and scare them away.
> 
> OK, rhetorical hottie #1, this is what I REALLY look like. Sorry I'm over 40 and kinda dyke-y.
> 
> ...


 
Why would I kill you? Every last word is true. Every. Last. Word.

:bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Why would I kill you? Every last word is true. Every. Last. Word.
> 
> :bow:




It's ok baby, I'd still give you a ride in my Mossy's Jag for $44.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



:shocked: If only there were enough for the other people in the thread too. Sorry bitches, I dun ate all the doughnuts.

And now, a message from our sponsor:

Real men of genius....today we salute you mr troll who got banned under another name (Mr. troll who got banned under another name...) You got banned and came back to where nobody wants you under a new name. (Hey guy's it's me!) It's like Cheers only, we hate your guts. (Die in a fiiiiire) So grab an ice cold Bud and make a toast mr. troll who got banned under another name, you deserve it. (Mr troll who got banned under another naaaaaame.)


Please drink responsibly. Drunken posting is likely to blow your cover even more and get you banned in the process.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 12, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> :shocked: If only there were enough for the other people in the thread too. Sorry bitches, I dun ate all the doughnuts.
> 
> And now, a message from our sponsor:
> 
> ...


 

I wish you people would stop busting out the trolls. Can't we keep this one? Just this one? I love watching him beat at the Dim's hornet's nest with his stick and then duck (rather ineffectively) for cover.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2010)

mango said:


> *I stack donuts with sprinkles on my loveshaft.
> 
> 
> *


Without pictorial evidence, I call shenanigans.


----------



## mercy (Jul 12, 2010)

Is this still going on?


----------



## mango (Jul 12, 2010)

mercy said:


> Is this still going on?


*
Did the world end??

*


----------



## Dromond (Jul 12, 2010)

mercy said:


> Is this still going on?



I tried to derail the thread by bringing donuts for everyone, but FLW ate 'em all.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I tried to derail the thread by bringing donuts for everyone, but FLW ate 'em all.



Did she eat them on the train? 






*And you can't "derail" a thread that was already a fucking trainwreck *


----------



## jenboo (Jul 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> My dick doesn't like wigs or people who think that they got thrown out of something when they weren't allowed in to begin with.



If only I knew what you are nattering about maybe I could respond, but you seem to be confusing me with someone else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2010)

but I discovered the wonderful world of reading Janet Evanovich.....:wubu:




Famouslastwords said:


> Which is worse? Gravel lube or a2m?



I'm starting to get the impression that you think a2m is a bad thing??   <------That's YOUR tongue sticking out there btw.....



Famouslastwords said:


> Well it's not really a dick, it's more like a nub, see what happened here was...*memory squiggly fingers*
> 
> I was taking some penis enlargement pills that said right on the bottle "grow 6 inches in 4 weeks...." and I was going to sue them for false advertising when I didn't grow 6 inches...because I am a girl afterall. But wouldn't you fucking believe it? The pills actually worked and I grew a six inch nub. Not enough to please a woman of GEF's desires....but enough to make me a freak.
> 
> Mossy, that Jag is nowhere near cool...you'd have to pay me $44 for every hour I had to drive it.



This reads like a bad story in the library......:doh:

Can you at least use that nub for a2.......oh nevermind....... (there it is again!)



Dromond said:


>



Tease.....and this was quite hard to take after Mango's post......


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Can you at least use that nub for a2.......oh nevermind....... (there it is again!)



"Ass" long as it's your a 2 ur m and my nub. Sure. I'd totally make an a2m exception for you. Stop getting me to post off topic, I'm close to a ban.


----------



## frankman (Jul 14, 2010)

This is a class thread. One of the epic ones, I'd say.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


>


Okay.....a little higher....higher...hiiiiiiiiigher.....okay now more to the left...little more......yeah...you're getting there....okay...Stay RIGHT THERE! More cream--yes...yes....you've got it......UGGGHHHHHHNNNNN....

That was so good. Thank you.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Jul 14, 2010)

calauria said:


> The Foodee thread is making me hungry...showing all that lobster...yummy!! Now I want to go to Red Lobster.:eat2:



Cant. Oil in the ocean killed all the Lobsters, and they stopped serving them. It was on the news. Sorry, calauria. 

Choose Olive Garden instead! :eat2:


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 14, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Cant. Oil in the ocean killed all the Lobsters, and they stopped serving them. It was on the news. Sorry, calauria.
> 
> Choose Olive Garden instead! :eat2:



I believe that was oysters.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Dims can be very clique-ish. But you have to sort out the desperate,jealous and small-minded high school like haters and share the company of the many wonderful people on here. Really, there are so many awesome people on here! The positives far outweigh the negatives.

Kind of like the people who claim to ignore you yet stay posting on your threads and continue responding to you, talking crap about you in third person--just drama loving. "She's on my ignore list, she's on my ignore list....yada yada yada" bringing up shit from eons ago.Like STFU. Or seeing a thread headed by someone they don't like and going there just to start some high school BS. Some of these same haters are past 30 years old with kids wanting to throw a fit over something someone posted on line; crap they would not say if they met that person offline. How does that look? Life is too short to be filled with venom and no one pays anyone's bills on here. I said my piece, I'm out. Of course the usual haters will say something..........


3...................2......................1...........


----------



## frankman (Jul 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Dims can be very clique-ish. But you have to sort out the desperate,jealous and small-minded high school like haters and share the company of the many wonderful people on here. Really, there are so many awesome people on here! The positives far outweigh the negatives.
> 
> Kind of like the people who claim to ignore you yet stay posting on your threads and continue responding to you, talking crap about you in third person--just drama loving. "She's on my ignore list, she's on my ignore list....yada yada yada" bringing up shit from eons ago.Like STFU. Or seeing a thread headed by someone they don't like and going there just to start some high school BS. Some of these same haters are past 30 years old with kids wanting to throw a fit over something someone posted on line; crap they would not say if they met that person offline. How does that look? Life is too short to be filled with venom and no one pays anyone's bills on here. I said my piece, I'm out. Of course the usual haters will say something..........
> 
> ...



................GO!

I will never put you on my ignore list. Frankly, I really like your posts. Not what's in them, mind, but the fact that you keep on shaking the tree and act all surprised when stuff falls out is just awesome; like a human and less funny version of Dory from Finding Nemo.

You're like an actual cartoon character, so please let this desperate, jealous and small-minded highschool-like hater tell you that your existence, to me, is far funnier than most snide remarks people make about you. Except for some, because some of those reactions are just... wow, is all. But no matter how funny the joke, I will always remember it is you who provokes them.

So go out and be yourself, you goofy treehugger. Shake some greenery, step on some snakes. I'll be the one sitting back, eating popcorn and laughing at the fact that... well... you. I'll be laughing at you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> "Ass" long as it's your a 2 ur m and my nub. Sure. I'd totally make an a2m exception for you. Stop getting me to post off topic, I'm close to a ban.



Isn't a2m always worth it though?  



frankman said:


> This is a class thread. One of the epic ones, I'd say.



Was it the donuts or the nubs?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 14, 2010)

I must spread some rep around before laughing at Frankman's posts because they're sooo en pointe.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 15, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was it the donuts or the nubs?



Why can't it be both?


----------



## frankman (Jul 15, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> [...]Was it the donuts or the nubs?



Come on now, you know me better than that; any thread discussing a2m will get a giggle out of me.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Okay.....a little higher....higher...hiiiiiiiiigher.....okay now more to the left...little more......yeah...you're getting there....okay...Stay RIGHT THERE! More cream--yes...yes....you've got it......UGGGHHHHHHNNNNN....
> 
> That was so good. Thank you.



<Lights cigarette right afterwards>

Actually I don't smoke, but ...... yeah.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am pretty sure you are one of those dudes that log in to the pay site board. And if you think this is the crappiest board you have ever been in, don't let us stop you from leaving it.



i like plumpers not hanging bellies. not enough of them on the paysite board


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 16, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd go back and re-read the thread that got him banned if I were you. No way in hell was that a little awkward in the slightest. It was flatout disrespectful.



oh please, i didn't start attacking until some sore a**es shot first. it's the main problem with some liberals on this site...they can't handle disagreements without namecalling. they try to bait the newbies so they can be reported and put on timeout


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2010)

*Someone is back for a 2nd Helping*


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 16, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Please, by all means, get the fuck out if you hate it so much. I would be more than happy to help in anyway I can.



too many sexy women on here


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 16, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> too many sexy women on here



Sounds like a winner here. Want a gold star?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 16, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> i like plumpers not hanging bellies. not enough of them on the paysite board





Heyyou said:


> too many sexy women on here



My mind is blown. 12 minutes makes such a difference in perspective, apparently. I wonder what you're thinking now? Way more than 12 minutes have passed...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 16, 2010)

there's nothing really wrong with preferring "plumpers" guy's just hilar


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 16, 2010)

...apparently heyyou doesn't like this...


----------



## Mathias (Jul 16, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> oh please, i didn't start attacking until some sore a**es shot first. it's the main problem with some liberals on this site...they can't handle disagreements without namecalling. they try to bait the newbies so they can be reported and put on timeout



But you still did, which got you banned.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Dims can be very clique-ish. But you have to sort out the desperate,jealous and small-minded high school like haters and share the company of the many wonderful people on here. Really, there are so many awesome people on here! The positives far outweigh the negatives.
> 
> Kind of like the people who claim to ignore you yet stay posting on your threads and continue responding to you, talking crap about you in third person--just drama loving. "She's on my ignore list, she's on my ignore list....yada yada yada" bringing up shit from eons ago.Like STFU. Or seeing a thread headed by someone they don't like and going there just to start some high school BS. Some of these same haters are past 30 years old with kids wanting to throw a fit over something someone posted on line; crap they would not say if they met that person offline. How does that look? Life is too short to be filled with venom and no one pays anyone's bills on here. I said my piece, I'm out. Of course the usual haters will say something..........
> 
> ...



Well sometimes the summer months and "heat" can make some folks short tempered..... 



Mathias said:


> But you still did, which got you banned.



*S*eems like the proper course to follow


----------



## Dromond (Jul 17, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> i like plumpers not hanging bellies. not enough of them on the paysite board





Heyyou said:


> too many sexy women on here



You've got quite a way with the ladies.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You've got quite a way with the ladies.



special talent indeed


----------



## mango (Jul 17, 2010)

*Heyyou,

You still haven't answered the statements and questions that have been put to you from the original posts you made in this thread.

Until you do, you are just a troll participating in 'thread-shitting'.

Before you decide to take another few days off from these boards, let me just pull you up on afew of your statements you made afew days ago in this very thread.*



Heyyou said:


> If you are a newbie with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned.



*Wrong. 

If you are a troll with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned.

There are plenty of people here who post up to 200 (and beyond) with never even receiving a single infraction.

Shocking, isn't it?? *



Heyyou said:


> If you defend yourself just because you made a comment that most people don't agree with, the mods automatically put you on timeout.



*Wrong.

If you breach the forum rules and/or act abusive to other forum members etc, the mods put you on timeout but usually with a warning first.
*




Heyyou said:


> So this board is full of hypocrisy.



*That is a matter of opinion not fact. But I'll get back to this statement.*




Heyyou said:


> When thinguyforbbw made a post and some people got sensitive, he started defending his words. People went out of their way to attack him and gang up on him, but when he defended himself all of a sudden he is banned? What kind of bullshyt is that?



*Wrong.

People (and I should say MANY people) got sensitive with the continuing sentiment thinguyforbbw was making with his threads and posts. So much so that they became offended by them which is why I suspect he was put on a timeout. 

Or maybe there are other reasons, you wouldn't know unless you were privvy to mod discussions as to what actions he made that specifically led to his timeout / temp ban.

It's quite simple and straightforward. Crying crocodile tears for him only puts you in the same insensitive bed that he lay for himself. *



Heyyou said:


> this is the crappiest board i've ever been in. lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance.



*Then why ARE you still here if it is so crappy?* 




Heyyou said:


> no wonder you have a problem keeping members



*Dimensions membership is fine. Thank you for your concern.*




Heyyou said:


> and most of the dudes log in to cream to the naked pics of fat women at the pay site board



*Wait a second. 

In that statement I'm detecting 'lots of hypocrisy, self righteousness and arrogance' - considering one could easily tag and label heyYOU into that category. 

Which may go some way to answering the question as to why you are still here... heh.

Which brings us back to...*



Heyyou said:


> So this board is full of hypocrisy.



*Yes. When people like you make threads like this, it sure is!!


Maybe you can address some of these issues arising from your statements before you get into your next sticky situation. :blink:


NEXT!!*


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2010)

mango said:


> *Heyyou,
> 
> You still haven't answered the statements and questions that have been put to you from the original posts you made in this thread.
> 
> ...



*M*ango: you have all types in Dims....Trolls and 









[


----------



## mossystate (Jul 17, 2010)

heyyou chain puller


----------



## Leonard (Jul 17, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> ...apparently heyyou doesn't like this...



Who cares, more for me! I'm gonna fuck that inflatable Mr. Jelly Belly so hard he won't blow up right for weeks.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 17, 2010)

what a clusterfuck


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 17, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> i like plumpers not hanging bellies. not enough of them on the paysite board



Wow, way to insult half of Dims by singling in on one trait of many of the larger women. 

I'm not even going to say what I want to say, because I'm actually attempting to not get banned.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 17, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow, way to insult half of Dims by singling in on one trait of many of the larger women.
> 
> I'm not even going to say what I want to say, because I'm actually attempting to not get banned.


 
lol I'm right there with ya. Seriously dude...is this your mantra? Afraid us "double bellies" are gonna want to get with you....you know...with all of that awesome charm you have? 

It's like going to a forum dedicated to facial hair and exclaiming you hate ZZ Top.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 17, 2010)

Leonard said:


> Who cares, more for me! I'm gonna fuck that inflatable Mr. Jelly Belly so hard he won't blow up right for weeks.



I looked at this post for a quick second and honestly thought this was superodalisque saying it because your avatar looked like hers... (it really doesn't but my mind was playing tricks) and I LOL'ed sooooo hard.



mango said:


> If you are a _troll_ with under 200 posts, you are more likely to be banned.
> 
> *There are plenty of people here who post up to 200 (and beyond) with never even receiving a single infraction.
> 
> Shocking, isn't it?? *



Ooooohhh that's meeeeee meee meeeeee!!!


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 17, 2010)

nope, they get banned when they get into arguments with members who bait them. if one poster who has 85 posts is arguing with one who has 1000, guess who gets banned? even if the guy with 1000 posts initiates the fight with name calling


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 17, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> nope, they get banned when they get into arguments with members who bait them. if one poster who has 85 posts is arguing with one who has 1000, guess who gets banned? even if the guy with 1000 posts initiates the fight with name calling



I validate this post...






may you be keen enough to survive and thrive


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> nope, they get banned when they get into arguments with members who bait them. if one poster who has 85 posts is arguing with one who has 1000, guess who gets banned? even if the guy with 1000 posts initiates the fight with name calling



Maybe the poster with 1000 posts managed to hang around a bit longer because he is smarter in his way of posting? Direct insults and inciting get your ass canned around these parts.....burning your way through 2 IDs and you still haven't managed to figure that part out? 

Baiting.....you obviously know what that is because that's what you did with the creation of this thread. 

Don't dish it out if you can't take it, big boy.

Don't want none, then don't start none.

Don't pick a fight then whine because someone can hit you back harder. Man up and take your hits or haul ass.


Simple rules of e-etiquette.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Maybe the poster with 1000 posts managed to hang around a bit longer because he is smarter in his way of posting? Direct insults and inciting get your ass canned around these parts.....burning your way through 2 IDs and you still haven't managed to figure that part out?
> 
> Baiting.....you obviously know what that is because that's what you did with the creation of this thread.
> 
> ...




*G*reenie : You getting all WWE on us... Is a BunkHouse Brawl forthcoming  

Shades of John Cena _*"If You want some come get some"*_ :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2010)

Tony, you already know how I feel about that man's............arms :smitten:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 17, 2010)

The hanging belly of Dimensions will be smothering this one soon enough.


----------



## Angel (Jul 17, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Shades of John Cena _*"If You want some come get some"*_ :happy:




oooooo I'd like some of _that_..... *with* donuts, please!




wonders how many donuts.... 


.


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 17, 2010)

Leonard said:


> Who cares, more for me! I'm gonna fuck that inflatable Mr. Jelly Belly so hard he won't blow up right for weeks.



im sorry... but this post just cracked me up!!! i totally needed it!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2010)

Angel said:


> oooooo I'd like some of _that_..... *with* donuts, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as many donuts as you desire...


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 17, 2010)

after reading the whole thread...... i am just giggling like crazy.... i LOVE you people..... um... ok, heyyou excluded. poop. 
i am grinning like crazy..
me loveth you... hehehe... kick some butt peeps!!! ::: giggles::: 


oh and ya.. i like his ............ arms....... too hahahahahahahaha:bow:


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 18, 2010)

Sadly, nepotism seems to come into play in these forums. If you make a statement which does not contravene any ethical/moral standards, but is in disagreement to a regular posters viewpoint, then for that you can get banned. 

Personally, it does not affect me greatly if someone bans me, because I am an infrequent visitor. I joined this site because I am attracted to fat women and because I do not like the discrimination against fat people, and I post when I get the time to post, on topics that matter to me. 
If some moderator wishes to ban me to please their friends, then that is that moderators prerogative, and I have no rights because when I signed up, I had to agree to the TOA which basically say that the moderators have the right to ban anyone without giving an explanation. So I accept that. But the moderator needs to have a real long look at themselves, and ask what the reason of their being a moderator is. Is it to keep nasty comments from appearing on this site, or, is it to keep comments which they or their friends might not agree with from appearing on the site? And if it is the latter, then *the fat community (which is fat people and non-fat people alike) as a whole needs to take a real long at itself and decide whether censorship of differing viewpoints is what they really want*?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 18, 2010)

thought I felt a whooshing breeze


no person will ever get you to understand that the response to some of your stuff is not about intolerance of " differing viewpoints "...saying it a hundred times will not change this actual fact


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 18, 2010)

mossystate said:


> thought I felt a whooshing breeze
> 
> 
> no person will ever get you to understand that the response to some of your stuff is not about intolerance of " differing viewpoints "...saying it a hundred times will not change this actual fact



well, you can continue to believe what you believe, I actually raised a few issues on topics which other people were not willing to discuss in case of being politically incorrect, but I don't care about that pc stuff, if I feel it needs to be raised for the benefit of the fat community, I will raise it


----------



## mossystate (Jul 18, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, you can continue to believe what you believe, I actually raised a few issues on topics which other people were not willing to discuss in case of being politically incorrect, but I don't care about that pc stuff, if I feel it needs to be raised for the benefit of the fat community, I will raise it




* dabs tear *


god

that

was

beautiful


With that post, you have sold me on your love of the " fat community ". Now, I will just be over here, out of your way, like a good fat person. If I pipe up...again...just remind me....k? I don't always obey. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2010)

mossystate said:


> * dabs tear *
> 
> 
> god
> ...




I thought he was the same guy that hates a hanging belly? Boy, he sure likes to switch it up.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, you can continue to believe what you believe, I actually raised a few issues on topics which other people were not willing to discuss in case of being politically incorrect, but I don't care about that pc stuff, if I feel it needs to be raised for the benefit of the fat community, I will raise it



You "don't care about that pc stuff", it just offends you when fat women eat in public and you think they shouldn't do it.

The mental acrobatics at play here are stunning.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 18, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> The mental acrobatics at play here are stunning.



I know. I just pulled a hammie. 




Sandwich, that is.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 18, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I know. I just pulled a hammie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EAT IT ON THE TRAIN PLEASE THANK YOU.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 18, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, you can continue to believe what you believe, I actually raised a few issues on topics which other people were not willing to discuss in case of being politically incorrect, but I don't care about that pc stuff, *if I feel it needs to be raised for the benefit of the fat community, I will raise it*


Here he comes to save the day!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 18, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, you can continue to believe what you believe, I actually raised a few issues on topics which other people were not willing to discuss in case of being politically incorrect, but I don't care about that pc stuff, if I feel it needs to be raised for the benefit of the fat community, I will raise it



That's very generous of you


----------



## joswitch (Jul 18, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You "don't care about that pc stuff", it just offends you when fat women eat in public and you think they shouldn't do it.
> 
> *The mental acrobatics at play here are stunning.*



Clearly the dude has a ninja for a medulla oblongata.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 18, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I thought he was the same guy that hates a hanging belly? Boy, he sure likes to switch it up.



why would I hate a hanging belly? That would be size-ist, and I am not size-ist.

why would I also be posting under different nics? you really ought to be more mature and realise that just because someone does not agree with you it does not mean they're out to cause mayhem.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 18, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You "don't care about that pc stuff", it just offends you when fat women eat in public and you think they shouldn't do it.



not going down that route again. I stated my point very clearly regarding that matter, but unfortunately my thread was hijacked by people who disagreed, and I ended up getting banned with my thread closed. So not really bothered into getting into another argument.

I am however conducting a social experiment, and will write up my findings on here in due course on what size people are eating on transport to differentiate fact from fiction.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 18, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> not going down that route again. I stated my point very clearly regarding that matter, but unfortunately my thread was hijacked by people who disagreed, and I ended up getting banned with my thread closed. So not really bothered into getting into another argument.
> 
> I am however conducting a social experiment, and will write up my findings on here in due course on what size people are eating on transport to differentiate fact from fiction.



Keep it up and you might need to change your name on here to thinguywhowontevergetbbw


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I ended up getting banned with my thread closed.



Yeah, that tends to happen when you insult people.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 18, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I am however conducting a social experiment, and will write up my findings on here in due course on what size people are eating on transport to differentiate fact from fiction.



Wow, you really are a glutton for punishment.

Pic unrelated.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 18, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, that tends to happen when you insult people.



And the powers that be let him come back to KEEP FUCKING DOING IT! Jesus Christ.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 18, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I am however conducting a social experiment, and will write up my findings on here in due course on what size people are eating on transport to differentiate fact from fiction.



I'm sure you'll love that research. <wink, wink>


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 18, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> not going down that route again. I stated my point very clearly regarding that matter, but unfortunately my thread was hijacked by people who disagreed, and I ended up getting banned with my thread closed. So not really bothered into getting into another argument.
> 
> *I am however conducting a social experiment, and will write up my findings on here in due course on what size people are eating on transport to differentiate fact from fiction*.


 instead i suggest therapy. your social experiments are not welcome here.

wtf dude...... wtf. :doh: 

:::looks in closet for the boxes of woopass she was savin just for an occasion like this::: 



and "That would be size-ist, and I am not size-ist." really? really. no really...... wtf? your whole posting history just makes me feel all craptastic and crankie.... sigh. this is supposed to be a positive site... and well..... you are not a positive person. sad really. i think for alot of people of size, it took alot for us to feel confidence and love for who we are. we do not need more negativity. perhaps you meant to be on a different forum? 

with all sincerity, i hope your postings stop or are banned. you make people sad/upset/angry/and all around pissy. thats just not cool dude. not at all.


----------



## mango (Jul 18, 2010)

*Well.... since you didn't respond to my posts when I addressed them to you as 'Heyyou', maybe I can get some sort of response while your schizophrenia is still in 'thing uy' mode. *



thinguyforbbw said:


> Sadly, nepotism seems to come into play in these forums. If you make a statement which does not contravene any ethical/moral standards, but is in disagreement to a regular posters viewpoint, then for that you can get banned.



*Is it really nepotism when a forum founded on fat admiration and size acceptance bands together under siege from opinions about how fat women shouldn't eat on public transport amongst other scary points of view *face twitch*, coupled with your alias army of contrary opinions? 

I'd like to know how many other people from this forum shared your opinion that fat women should refrain / be ashamed of themselves for eating on public transport and reinforcing what you believe to be a negative stereotype? 

You might think its brave to come out and go against the grain making your statements which may, to you, seem revolutionary - but they contradict what I believe to be the essence of these forum boards. 

You may even find that an even bolder act would be to admit that maybe you were wrong and actually show empathy with the people you profess to admire and find attractive.

Until you make such steps, you will continue make your offensive posts and skirt the boundaries of what's acceptable here, get the timeout bans and, as I put it to you under your Heyyou guise, be considered a troll.*





thinguyforbbw said:


> Personally, it does not affect me greatly if someone bans me, because I am an infrequent visitor.



*Then why are you complaining about acts of nepotism / crucifixion if it doesn't affect you greatly?? *




thinguyforbbw said:


> I joined this site because I am attracted to fat women and because I do not like the discrimination against fat people, and I post when I get the time to post, on topics that matter to me.



*And yet you discriminate against fat women in the most seemingly innocent of public situations. I just wonder how many you care to know in real life (in any of your guises)?? *



thinguyforbbw said:


> If some moderator wishes to ban me to please their friends, then that is that moderators prerogative, and I have no rights because when I signed up, I had to agree to the TOA which basically say that the moderators have the right to ban anyone without giving an explanation. So I accept that. But the moderator needs to have a real long look at themselves, and ask what the reason of their being a moderator is. Is it to keep nasty comments from appearing on this site, or, is it to keep comments which they or their friends might not agree with from appearing on the site? And if it is the latter, then *the fat community (which is fat people and non-fat people alike) as a whole needs to take a real long at itself and decide whether censorship of differing viewpoints is what they really want*?



*Wow. You're a real rebel in desperate need of a cause.

I don't think the online community needs to take any more long hard looks at itself... I believe we already do more than enough navel gazing.*





thinguyforbbw said:


> well, you can continue to believe what you believe, I actually raised a few issues on topics which other people were not willing to discuss in case of being politically incorrect, but I don't care about that pc stuff, if I feel it needs to be raised for the benefit of the fat community, I will raise it



*Being a dickhead =/= being politically incorrect.

You can choose to respond to me in either your 'Heyyou - arrogant don't-give-a-shit' persona or your 'thinguy - fight for my warped rights' mindset.

This is like arguing with some schizophrenic split personality with some sort of bizarro Ed Norton / Tyler Durden Fat Club personality complex who REFUSES TO LOOK AT THEMSELVES IN THE MIRROR AND ADMIT WHAT THEY ARE. :doh:

So in a sense, you are right in that someone is in dire need of taking a long hard look at their self/selves but any decent psychoanalysis would reveal that you are clearly looking in the wrong direction. 

A clearcut case of shadow projection here. :blink:*


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 18, 2010)

i was just thinkin.... we give thinguyforbbw too much "power"/leverage by constantly responding to his negative (and ignorant) posts.

i mean... even I did it... i admit i got sucked in and let him get to me.... and thats just it.... sigh.... its people like him that need to be ignored...... 
it we want him to be banned, we should not respond to him... just post to the moderator of the site? 

otherwise... i think we just end up stooping to his level and ultimately, because he got a rise out of us...... he wins. and well... i think that would suck.

i say silent treatment is the way to go... (after i went and blabbed previously on this thread instead of taking a step back and not letting my emotions take over)

now excuse me as i go figure out if i wanna be the pot or the kettle.... hmm..... they are both black...... gee......


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I am however conducting a social experiment, and will write up my findings on here in due course on what size people are eating on transport to differentiate fact from fiction.



No you're not, nobody in the entire history of trolling has ever written a paper on the grand social experiment they're suddenly working on when legitimate members call them out on their cuntery. It's a pathetic defense mechanism, proof that you lost whatever argument or point you were making.

U MAD?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> not going down that route again. I stated my point very clearly regarding that matter, but unfortunately my thread was hijacked by people who disagreed, and I ended up getting banned with my thread closed. So not really bothered into getting into another argument.
> 
> I am however conducting a social experiment, and will write up my findings on here in due course on what size people are eating on transport to differentiate fact from fiction.


Very well then... 
State your thesis.
Lay out all of the data you have accumulated, to include data gathered from the subject group and the control group, if any. If no control group used, explain why. If one was used, explain why it constitutes a valid control group.
Explain how that data set constitutes a statistically valid sample in terms of both scope and diversity. 
Clarify any steps you have taken to ensure that your research methods have not biased the data you have collected. 
Explain how the data supports your thesis.
Explain why data that does not support it does not invalidate it. 
And so forth. You know, the usual sort of things that any serious researcher would have already done. 

I don't imagine that a serious reply to this will be forthcoming, for reasons laid out by Wild Zero, above.

-Rusty


----------



## collared Princess (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey I think this guy is hated way more than me..yeah way to go you are higher on the @@@@ list


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

mango said:


> Well.... since you didn't respond to my posts when I addressed them to you as 'Heyyou', maybe I can get some sort of response while your schizophrenia is still in 'thing uy' mode.



Reading this thread, heyyou seems like a very conservative person, whereas I am on the far left. So we have little in common. But if trying to make it seem that heyyou and I are the same person so that the people who disagree with your views can be less in numbers, then cool, feel free to think that.



mango said:


> I'd like to know how many other people from this forum shared your opinion that fat women should refrain / be ashamed of themselves for eating on public transport and reinforcing what you believe to be a negative stereotype?



I never said they should be ashamed.



mango said:


> You might think its brave to come out and go against the grain making your statements which may, to you, seem revolutionary - but they contradict what I believe to be the essence of these forum boards.



I do not want to be seen as a revolutionary. I just want to be able to express my views on matters that are important to me.



mango said:


> You may even find that an _even bolder_ act would be to admit that maybe you were wrong and actually show _empathy_ with the people you profess to admire and find attractive.



I do agree that I do not know that woman's situation, maybe she had left her house without breakfast, and was therefore eating on the train, or maybe she was feeling unwell, and was thus eating. In which case, I have no issue with that.



mango said:


> Until you make such steps, you will continue make your offensive posts and skirt the boundaries of what's acceptable here, get the timeout bans and, as I put it to you under your Heyyou guise, be considered a _troll_.[/B]



Name calling does not hurt me. People are entitled to their opinions, if they think I am a troll, fine, they can think that and they can ignore me. If they think I make some serious points, then they can discuss them with me.




mango said:


> Then why are you complaining about acts of nepotism / crucifixion if it doesn't affect you greatly??



It does not affect me personally, but I think it will affect the fat community if any view that goes against the status quo gets censored.



mango said:


> And yet you discriminate against fat women in the most seemingly innocent of public situations. I just wonder how many you care to know in real life (in any of your guises)??



I said it before, I have no fat lady friends, unfortunately.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> your whole posting history just makes me feel all craptastic and crankie.... sigh. this is supposed to be a positive site... and well..... you are not a positive person. sad really. i think for alot of people of size, it took alot for us to feel confidence and love for who we are. we do not need more negativity. perhaps you meant to be on a different forum?
> 
> with all sincerity, i hope your postings stop or are banned. you make people sad/upset/angry/and all around pissy. thats just not cool dude. not at all.



I am sorry if I made you feel bad about yourself, but, read my screenname - I love fat women. You can't get more positive than that.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> Very well then...
> State your thesis.
> Lay out all of the data you have accumulated, to include data gathered from the subject group and the control group, if any. If no control group used, explain why. If one was used, explain why it constitutes a valid control group.
> Explain how that data set constitutes a statistically valid sample in terms of both scope and diversity.
> ...




Unfortunately, so far I have come across very few people eating on transport. After I saw that woman, I decided I will take note of the people eating, and hopefully, I will come to the conclusion that fat women are not eating more than other people on the train, and we can then use this study to point out to ignorant people that it is just a stereotype that fat women are greedy. You see, unlike other people who just sit here and talk smack all day long, I am here to make positive contributions that will help fat people fight against the real issues they are facing.

So far I have come across 4 people eating on the train since that day,
thin woman, 20s, healthy - sandwich
fat woman, 20s, unhealthy - chocolate bar
thin woman 40s, healthy, baguette
thin woman 20s, unhealthy, pizza!

These numbers are way too small a sample to draw any meaningful conclusion, it does seem to reaffirm my view though that women tend to eat more than men.
Because it is not often I see someone eating, I would be more than happy to take in figures from other people, and hopefully we can get enough samples to draw a meaningful conclusion that can help to dispel the myth that fat people are eating more than others.


----------



## frankman (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Unfortunately, so far I have come across very few people eating on transport. After I saw that woman, I decided I will take note of the people eating, and hopefully, I will come to the conclusion that fat women are not eating more than other people on the train, and we can then use this study to point out to ignorant people that it is just a stereotype that fat women are greedy. You see, unlike other people who just sit here and talk smack all day long, I am here to make positive contributions that will help fat people fight against the real issues they are facing.
> 
> So far I have come across 4 people eating on the train since that day,
> thin woman, 20s, healthy - sandwich
> ...



Couple of things: 

- An exclamation mark after stuff that arouses you is not science. 
- Guessing the health status of people that you don't know is not science.
- "Greedy" is not the word you're looking for.
- Science to stick it to people with whom you disagree is biased and therefore not science.
- Not letting subjects know they're in an experiment is not science, and bad banners
- Calling persons "samples" is not science.
- Coming up with 4 fantasy women eating on a train as a defense for getting caught on your bullshit is not science, not mature, and a bit insulting.
- Fat people are better off with the existing stereotypes than with your pre-school "science" project. At least the ones who still want to be taken seriously from time to time are.

But most of all:

- Asking other people to join your insipid project and to provide you with, well, let's call it data for the sake of arguments (hint: IT'S NOT), so you can cream over some more "samples", and splatter some "meaningful conclusions" in a tissue *is not science*.

Just have a nice cup of shut the fuck up, read some posts, try to figure out what the rules are (hint: there's a sticky thread called "The Rules"), and for godsakes stop trying to impress people: this is a forum with so many people that there is always someone that's much smarter than you or who's actually in the line of work you're trying to bullshit your way into, so that you NEVER get away with such unfocussed lying. Either go all the way and make it believable, or just lay low and figure out why your stupidity is found to be insulting.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

frankman said:


> Couple of things:
> 
> - An exclamation mark after stuff that arouses you is not science.
> - Guessing the health status of people that you don't know is not science.
> ...



Here again is a case of people putting words in my mouth.

*Come on Dims, when will you wake up and accept that just because someone has a different opinion than you, it does not give you the right to do a false character assassination of them?*

I never said the study is "scientific". 
The purpose of the study is to give some credibility against negative stereotypes.
I was not stating the health status of the person, but the food.
And "Not letting subjects know they're in an experiment is not science" is just nonsense.

Anyway, where is that sticky on The Rules, I cannot find it.

I am not breaking any rules of the forum, I come here admiring fat women and not being prejudiced against fat men, I do not call anyone any names, and neither do I hijack threads, and nor do I spam - so I am not breaking any rules, and if someone says I am, then I would like a moderator to point out exactly what rule I am breaking.

I am saying no more on this topic because I have better things to do with my life than fight with ignorant people.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> The purpose of the study is to give some credibility against negative stereotypes.
> .




So you're a thin man who's never lived in a fat body, and you're coming here to remind all us fatties (that you so admire) about all the negative stereotypes floating around out there about fat people? Why? Because you think we don't live with those stereotypes EVERY SINGLE DAY?


----------



## Angel (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> So far I have come across 4 people eating on the train since that day,
> thin woman, 20s, healthy - sandwich
> fat woman, 20s, unhealthy - chocolate bar
> thin woman 40s, healthy, baguette
> thin woman 20s, unhealthy, pizza!



I think you are wasting your time. You really don't know if the food being consumed is healthy or not unless you read the actual wrapping it came in.

examples:

The sandwich could have been made with white bread (white bleached flour, sugar = high in carbs and as Dr. Oz says like having the same effect as eating shards of glass); high fat lunch meat and whole fat cheese (which are also loaded with sodium); high fat mayo or catsup (high sodium and high fructose corn syrup)

The chocolate bar could have been one of the healthy meal replacement bars like those made by Special K or Slim Fast or by one of the higher end commercial brand celebrity endorsed diet organizations.

The baguette could have been made with lard or trans fats, white flour, sugar or high fructose corn syrup. 

The pizza could have been a veggie pizza made with whole wheat flour, and fat free cheese.


There are fat women who do try to eat healthy foods and there are thin women who eat more unhealthy and more fattening foods and even *more food *than women twice their size. Can't judge someone by just what is consumed. You would think that by now peeps know that metabolism, activity level, and genetics come into play, too. 

thought of something else: Also you don't know if that is the only thing consumed that day. It could be their one and only meal of the day or it could be their 3rd snack after having had both breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe it was a chocolate, pizza and baguette sandwich.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the point is being lost here. It is none of his damn business what women, fat or thin eat on the train or any other bloody place.


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 19, 2010)

yay!!! what she said!!! hehehe


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Unfortunately, so far I have come across very few people eating on transport. After I saw that woman, I decided I will take note of the people eating, and hopefully, I will come to the conclusion that fat women are not eating more than other people on the train, and we can then use this study to point out to ignorant people that it is just a stereotype that fat women are greedy. You see, unlike other people who just sit here and talk smack all day long, I am here to make positive contributions that will help fat people fight against the real issues they are facing.
> 
> So far I have come across 4 people eating on the train since that day,
> *thin woman, 20s, healthy - sandwich
> ...








Hold up Dr. Smartstuff, how much mayo was on the sandwich? Was it on white or wheat or a pita? Was it a fluffernutter or a piece of lettuce on pumpernickel? Whuhuhuhhwait, what about the chocolate bar? Was it milk or dark or one of those delicious cookies and cream ones I eat openly in front of everyone. Dark contains antioxidants, which are in fact, one of those things that I may have heard are ummm good for you and stuffs... And holy shit, did that baguette have butter on it? Was it greater than a serving size? How many preservatives were in that baguette? OOOH and pizza? what was on the pizza? Was the pizza on whole wheat or white? Did it have sauce full of antioxidants and vitamin c? Did it have cheese with vitamin d and calcium? 

Hmmm research what makes those foods healthy or unhealthy before reporting back. K thanks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I said it before, I have no fat lady friends, unfortunately.



Ain't that the damn truth finallly 


P.S. Weight Watchers sells their own pizzas.....and have a points system that includes it. 

Pizza is not "unhealthy" - because it can be made with low-fat ingredients and can also encompasses the four food groups. That is much healthier than simple bread alone as a meal. 

Ask a dietitian.

Also, get your facts and information straight before conducting "research". 

I'm a food addict, compulsive over-eater, compulsive dieter. I have spent DECADES on a diet and gaining my weight back. Have read many books and dozens upon dozens of articles about food, health, exercising, dieting and healthy cooking/eating. I'm the one that has it down to a science-not you, because I know exactly what makes me gain weight.....and what doesn't.

You seem to assume that fat people don't know they're fat, have never been on a diet and are clueless about what is "healthy" and "unhealthy". You are wrong in that regard, sir and really need to educate YOURSELF on the things that you desire. 

Stop making assumptions about people you haven't even met.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I said it before, I have no fat lady friends, unfortunately.



What is your honest assessment about why this is the case in your life?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> What is your honest assessment about why this is the case in your life?



Because I don't really know any fat women, and fat women tend not to approach quieter guys, and I will never be the first one to make a move on a fat woman because she might not want to be with a thin guy because she might have insecurities that she'll look fatter.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ain't that the damn truth finallly
> 
> Pizza is not "unhealthy" - because it can be made with low-fat ingredients and can also encompasses the four food groups. That is much healthier than simple bread alone as a meal.



yep, I don't really know much about healthy or unhealthy food, I can eat anything without ever worrying about putting on weight even though I wish I could so I never check up, I was merely stating what I perceive as being healthy and unhealthy, and I admit, I might well be wrong.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Because I don't really know any fat women, and fat women tend not to approach quieter guys, and I will never be the first one to make a move on a fat woman because she might not want to be with a thin guy because she might have insecurities that she'll look fatter.



lololololololol

No...trust me...it's just you......the individual. Stop making all of your insecurities and tics about what is wrong with fat women ( according to you ).
I will follow you around with a video camera and at the end of one day, all will be revealed to you. You won't see it, of course, but at least I will have the proof. So, make yourself look presentable and...smile.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> she might not want to be with a thin guy because she might have insecurities that she'll look fatter.



it... I... but... the... what?

ARGH.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Because I don't really know any fat women, and fat women tend not to approach quieter guys, and I will never be the first one to make a move on a fat woman because she might not want to be with a thin guy because she might have insecurities that she'll look fatter.



Okay, so you are owning that it is your choice. But one thing you really need to be careful of, is that you make all kinds of assumptions about what fat women think, want, etc. based on nothing but the contents of your own mind - since you don't know any (as you readily admit). 

For example, I have almost never heard a fat woman say that she doesn't want to be with a thin guy because of her insecurities about looking fatter. If you will peruse this thread on the topic, with actual fat women speaking about their desires, you will see that lots and lots of them like skinny dudes (and some prefer them). So your own ideas, that really come just from your own mind and not from the actual people you attribute them to, have a high probability of missing the mark of accuracy.

Since you don't know any fat women in a deep enough way to begin to understand how we experience and think about the world, it might be helpful right now to take a posture of more learning and listening, before offering theories on a subject you have zero first-hand experience with.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

mossystate said:


> lololololololol
> 
> No...trust me...it's just you......the individual. Stop making all of your insecurities and tics about what is wrong with fat women ( according to you ).
> I will follow you around with a video camera and at the end of one day, all will be revealed to you. You won't see it, of course, but at least I will have the proof. So, make yourself look presentable and...smile.





no it is not, I am a caring and kind guy who stands up against the status quo and speaks what he feels is right, I got many of the right traits to make some lady a very happy woman, sure, I'm not perfect, but no one is


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I can eat anything *without ever worrying *about putting on weight *even though I wish I could *so I never check up, I was merely stating what I perceive as being healthy and unhealthy, and I admit, I might well be wrong.





dude....please...for the love of a buttery croissant...take the ping pong match that is forever being played in your head, and get to someone who can help.....just stop dumping your crap on fat women

dude


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no it is not, I am a caring and kind guy who stands up against the status quo and speaks what he feels is right, I got many of the right traits to make some lady a very happy woman, sure, I'm not perfect, but no one is



Yeah, you're a real catch.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no it is not, I am a caring and kind guy who stands up against the status quo and speaks what he feels is right, I got many of the right traits to make some lady a very happy woman, sure, I'm not perfect, but no one is



Yeah, you would be a ball of happy to be around. The woman would have to always be calming you about all of your insecurities, and she would be nervous to ever do/eat/say anything that was not on your list of approved actions for fat ladies. Party on!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> For example, I have almost never heard a fat woman say that she doesn't want to be with a thin guy because of her insecurities about looking fatter.



but it happened to me, ok, so it wasnt her, it was her friend who had put up he profile on a dating site, and she was liking me and everything but then said she cant let me be with her friend cos im not big enough to handle her friend, so you see, fat people are size-ist too!

but, yeah, i know different people have different opinions, and one of the first questions i asked here was if fat girls can be with a skinny guy and some said they dont mind, so it is cool to me, im never going to go out looking specifically for a fat woman because thats shallow, but if one came knocking on my door, i wouldnt say no either! lol


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, you would be a ball of happy to be around. The woman would have to always be calming you about all of your insecurities, and she would be nervous to ever do/eat/say anything that was not on your list of approved actions for fat ladies. Party on!



I think your feminism has impaired your thought. I am actually thoughtful about fat ladies unlike you who just care about your feminism and not the woman's best interest.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> but it happened to me, ok, so it wasnt her, it was her friend who had put up he profile on a dating site, and she was liking me and everything but then said she cant let me be with her friend cos im not big enough to handle her friend, so you see, fat people are size-ist too!
> 
> but, yeah, i know different people have different opinions, and one of the first questions i asked here was if fat girls can be with a skinny guy and some said they dont mind, so it is cool to me, im never going to go out looking specifically for a fat woman because thats shallow, but if one came knocking on my door, i wouldnt say no either! lol



First of all, in your example it was the fat girl's FRIEND who decided that, not the fat girl herself. Though of course fat people have preferences, and some do not like skinny guys, some only like skinny guys, some like all types...we are a diverse bunch.

The thing that's weird to me though, is that it doesn't seem like you even WANT to have actual fat females in your life to clue you into some of the realities and thoughts that fat women can actually have. For example, cutting and pasting from the "Interests" section in your profile, you say: "big women! lol - but not here for any friendships or anything, just an infrequent visitor ..." For someone who supposedly does want to meet fat women (as the last line of your post above would seem to indicate), you don't actually seem very open to that. What's the deal?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I am actually thoughtful about fat ladies



You're worried about your own fucking insecurites. Stop acting like it's anything other than that.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> First of all, in your example it was the fat girl's FRIEND who decided that, not the fat girl herself. Though of course fat people have preferences, and some do not like skinny guys, some only like skinny guys, some like all types...we are a diverse bunch.
> 
> The thing that's weird to me though, is that it doesn't seem like you even WANT to have actual fat females in your life to clue you into some of the realities and thoughts that fat women can actually have. For example, cutting and pasting from the "Interests" section in your profile, you say: "big women! lol - but not here for any friendships or anything, just an infrequent visitor ..." For someone who supposedly does want to meet fat women (as the last line of your post above would seem to indicate), you don't actually seem very open to that. What's the deal?



cos I am not a pervert like some of the guys here, I am not here to find someone to hook up with and shag, I just came here to ask some questions and post a few of my views before mossy and her gang decided to become abusive.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Because I don't really know any fat women, and fat women tend not to approach quieter guys, and I will never be the first one to make a move on a fat woman because she might not want to be with a thin guy because she might have insecurities that she'll look fatter.



and a woman's tit feels just like a bag of sand.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I think your feminism has impaired your thought. I am actually thoughtful about fat ladies unlike you who just care about your feminism and not the woman's best interest.





lol

You made me choke on saliva that I produced from eating a juicy orange ( give me a gold star for eating healthy ). 

Yes, you certainly are thoughtful about the fat ladies. Yes. Now, maybe keep some of your thoughts to yourself, and one day...far from todays date....you might actually get yourself a fat lady of your very own!

Are the men posting in here also part of my impaired thinking gang?  I am gonna borrow a hand and muss your hair, thinguy...you little rascal.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 19, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, you're a real catch.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Unfortunately, so far I have come across very few people eating on transport. After I saw that woman, I decided I will take note of the people eating, and hopefully, I will come to the conclusion that fat women are not eating more than other people on the train, and we can then use this study to point out to ignorant people that it is just a stereotype that fat women are greedy. You see, unlike other people who just sit here and talk smack all day long, I am here to make positive contributions that will help fat people fight against the real issues they are facing.
> 
> So far I have come across 4 people eating on the train since that day,
> thin woman, 20s, healthy - sandwich
> ...


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> - just care about your feminism and not the woman's best interest.



DOES NOT COMPUTE

Feminism is about woman's best interests, but given your stellar implementation of the scientific model in your social experiment I wouldn't expect you to know that.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 19, 2010)

It's just... I don't know...so many things to quote...where are my pictures...

I can't even come up with a remark...

Just...I'm so...





FUCK


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 19, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I think your feminism has impaired your thought. I am actually thoughtful about fat ladies unlike you who just care about your feminism and not the woman's best interest.



WAIT. So YOU are the feminist?


:doh:


----------



## jonah-uk (Jul 19, 2010)

> im never going to go out looking specifically for a fat woman because thats shallow, but if one came knocking on my door, i wouldnt say no either! lol



why is it shallow to look for someone that you find attractive? and if you don't go looking and trying to meet people (suggested suitable first chat-up line: "Hello!") how do you expect to find anyone? women aren't going to magically know that you're an admirer, it's up to you to say something...

and except for the odd moment here and there, being an FA is a great feeling, you should be honest with yourself and happy about your taste in women - it's who you are, you can't change it - enjoy it! it's sad that so many people who've posted here over the years have had a problem with it


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mango (Jul 20, 2010)

tonynyc said:


>









:eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 20, 2010)

mango said:


> :eat2:



Omg that looks amazing. I can get croissants right across the street from my house, I think I'm gonna make that tomorrow. :eat1:


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 20, 2010)

mango said:


> :eat2:



Yummm I'm gonna go eat one of these now...... *ON A TRAIN*!


----------



## mango (Jul 20, 2010)

mango said:


> :eat2:






msbard90 said:


> Yummm I'm gonna go eat one of these now...... *ON A TRAIN*!








msbard90 said:


> *ON A TRAIN*!








msbard90 said:


> *ON A TRAIN*!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 20, 2010)

mango said:


>



Wonderful interpretation of thinguy, mango. Bravo! Clap Clap.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> DOES NOT COMPUTE
> 
> Feminism is about woman's best interests, but given your stellar implementation of the scientific model in your social experiment I wouldn't expect you to know that.



no, feminism is about ego


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

jonah-uk said:


> why is it shallow to look for someone that you find attractive? and if you don't go looking and trying to meet people (suggested suitable first chat-up line: "Hello!") how do you expect to find anyone? women aren't going to magically know that you're an admirer, it's up to you to say something...
> 
> and except for the odd moment here and there, being an FA is a great feeling, you should be honest with yourself and happy about your taste in women - it's who you are, you can't change it - enjoy it! it's sad that so many people who've posted here over the years have had a problem with it



maybe it isnt shallow, but it just feels shallow to me. That's just the way I am.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Yes, you certainly are thoughtful about the fat ladies. Yes. Now, maybe keep some of your thoughts to yourself, and one day...far from todays date....you might actually get yourself a fat lady of your very own!



I could get a fat lady if I wanted to, you keep thinking I can't. I can turn on the charm machine when required, but I am not going to do that here because I am not some perv who is looking to get into a fat lady's underwear.

You on the other hand are a control freak feminist. To women like you it is all about power, and that is why you hate guys like me, because men like me arent willing to get all politically correct and shut up, I speak my mind and do not cosy up to your likes and so you feel threatened.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, feminism is about ego



:doh: big time.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I could get a fat lady if I wanted to, you keep thinking I can't. I can turn on the charm machine when required, but I am not going to do that here because I am not some perv who is looking to get into a fat lady's underwear.
> 
> You on the other hand are a control freak feminist. To women like you it is all about power, and that is why you hate guys like me, because men like me arent willing to get all politically correct and shut up, I speak my mind and do not cosy up to your likes and so you feel threatened.



You might want to consider powering up your clue machine. And get one.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2010)

So let me see if I got this right.

A thin guy thinks he knows all about the fat experience, even though he has no fat friends nor even knows anyone who is fat.

A thin guy thinks he understands what is healthy and what is not by eyeballing food from a distance.

A thin guy thinks he is capable of doing valid research based on assumptions and misinformation, while having no knowledge of the scientific method.

A thin guy thinks he has the moral authority to tell a fat woman what she can and cannot eat on a train, simply because it makes him uncomfortable and he projects that discomfort onto society as a whole.

And... a thin guy thinks he knows all about feminism and that it's all about ego.

Have I got this right, or have I missed something?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> So let me see if I got this right.
> 
> A thin guy thinks he knows all about the fat experience, even though he has no fat friends nor even knows anyone who is fat.
> 
> ...



I see you have been gathering all of the clues that someone else left lying around. Good work!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2010)

It's like following a trail of glazed donuts.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's like following a trail of glazed donuts.



I followed that trail. You know where it led me? A subway car. A subway car that promptly locked shut as soon as I entered and was filled with spectators (complete with monocles and those binoculars that people use at the opera). Then some thin guy ran up to me and ripped off my clothes, leaving me naked with glaze remains coating my mouth while the crowd grabbed their pitchforks and diet books.

THE TRAIL IS A TRAP PEOPLE


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> because I am not some perv who is looking to get into a fat lady's underwear.
> .



Hey! You leave TinyToddy out of this!




(haha. Sorry, Toddy. You can hardly blame me, can you? Even you have to see the comedy gold here.)


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> So let me see if I got this right.
> 
> A thin guy thinks he knows all about the fat experience, even though he has no fat friends nor even knows anyone who is fat.
> 
> ...



I learn as I go along, I have learnt that fat people are just like the rest of us, I used to think that mostly they were good people, but after coming to this site, I have learnt that fat people have their fair share of totally rude people, which actually made me feel happy in a funny way, because it made me realise just how like the rest of us fat people are!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I learn as I go along, I have learnt that fat people are just like the rest of us, I used to think that mostly they were good people, but after coming to this site, I have learnt that fat people have their fair share of totally rude people, which actually made me feel happy in a funny way, because it made me realise just how like the rest of us fat people are!



Dude, your machine is broken. Get another clue. Try again.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I learn as I go along, I have learnt that fat people are just like the rest of us, I used to think that mostly they were good people, but after coming to this site, I have learnt that fat people have their fair share of totally rude people, which actually made me feel happy in a funny way, because it made me realise just how like the rest of us fat people are!



No one fat or thin is better or more important than anyone here. You just have some fucked insecurities that you're projecting onto the community and yes, when someone comes in here and basically insults the community like you have, don't expect to get positive feedback.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I learn as I go along, I have learnt that fat people are just like the rest of us, I used to think that mostly they were good people, but after coming to this site, I have learnt that fat people have their fair share of totally rude people, which actually made me feel happy in a funny way, because it made me realise just how like the rest of us fat people are!



Unless you're 18 years old there's no excuse for half of what you've said.


----------



## Myn (Jul 20, 2010)

So, is this officially the "taunt the troll" thread? I almost said something to him elsewhere, but I wasn't sure how it worked when engaging the crazy.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Unless you're 18 years old there's no excuse for half of what you've said.



don't you guys ever think logically?

you don't have to be Einstein to work this one out, so I will leave it for you to ponder over ... I'm sure you guys can get there eventually.

Q - statistically, why would you expect a fat person to be a nicer person that someone who fits into the figure that society expects?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> don't you guys ever think logically?
> 
> you don't have to be Einstein to work this one out, so I will leave it for you to ponder over ... I'm sure you guys can get there eventually.
> 
> Q - statistically, why would you expect a fat person to be a nicer person that someone who fits into the figure that society expects?



The fact that you automatically think a fat person wouldn't be nicer says more about you.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 20, 2010)

Myn said:


> So, is this officially the "taunt the troll" thread? I almost said something to him elsewhere, but I wasn't sure how it worked when engaging the crazy.



Get a long pole...


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

Mathias said:


> The fact that you automatically think a fat person wouldn't be nicer says more about you.



re-read my post, my friend. I said I always assumed that on average, a fat person would be nicer than a non-fat person.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> don't you guys ever think logically?
> 
> you don't have to be Einstein to work this one out, so I will leave it for you to ponder over ... I'm sure you guys can get there eventually.
> 
> *Q - statistically, why would you expect a fat person to be a nicer person that someone who fits into the figure that society expects?*



Because THEIR clue machine isn't broken. And I bet if you bring a bag of croissants on your next train ride and sit next to a fat person, gently offer them a buttery baked treat, and ask them nicely, they might just give you one. A clue that is.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> re-read my post, my friend. I said I always assumed that on average, a fat person would be nicer than a non-fat person.



The amount of fat on a person doesn't change their personality. I was a bitch at 105 lbs and I'm still a bitch today at 245. No surprises here.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I could get a fat lady if I wanted to, you keep thinking I can't. I can turn on the charm machine when required, but I am not going to do that here because I am not some perv who is looking to get into a fat lady's underwear.
> 
> You on the other hand are a control freak feminist. To women like you it is all about power, and that is why you hate guys like me, because men like me arent willing to get all politically correct and shut up, I speak my mind and do not cosy up to your likes and so you feel threatened.



omg.......I cannot stop laughing......at....you.......


----------



## joswitch (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I could get a fat lady if I wanted to, you keep thinking I can't. *I can turn on the charm machine when required*, but I am not going to do that here because I am not some perv who is looking to get into a fat lady's underwear.



















> You on the other hand are a control freak feminist. To women like you it is all about power, and that is why you hate guys like me, because men like me arent willing to get all politically correct and shut up, I speak my mind and do not cosy up to your likes and so you feel threatened.


----------



## hellokitty (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I am an newbie, this is my first post. So I am just going to sit back and wait to be banned. 

Oh yeah, and HI everyone :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Get a long pole...


Or a bug zapper. Zap. Fizzle. Smoke. Gone.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Or a bug zapper. Zap. Fizzle. Smoke. Gone.


Here ya go:




^that oughtta do it, eh?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 20, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> No you're not, nobody in the entire history of trolling has ever written a paper on the grand social experiment they're suddenly working on when legitimate members call them out on their cuntery. It's a pathetic defense mechanism, proof that you lost whatever argument or point you were making.
> 
> U MAD?



I tried to rep you for this but--IT WOULDNT let me. /does her dane cook impression of Dane Cook's standup about crying phrases.... I did my best I did my best...../cry



thinguyforbbw said:


> Because I don't really know any fat women, and fat women tend not to approach quieter guys, and I will never be the first one to make a move on a fat woman because she might not want to be with a thin guy because she might have insecurities that she'll look fatter.



Ummm. Typically, it's the skinny women friends/family who worry about a big girl being with someone thin. I mean hell, if a big girl can get anyone that's not a big guy, that must mean they're normal, and not unattractive. It's fat bigotry. I know my family only wanted me to date big guys, because I couldn't get anything else, and any word otherwise (like that I don't have to settle for just any random big guy--was me being "too picky".)



thinguyforbbw said:


> I learn as I go along, I have learnt that fat people are just like the rest of us, I used to think that mostly they were good people, but after coming to this site, I have learnt that fat people have their fair share of totally rude people, which actually made me feel happy in a funny way, because it made me realise just how like the rest of us fat people are!



Oh God. There's hallucinogens at work here. Or maybe I'm on a hidden camera show!



thinguyforbbw said:


> re-read my post, my friend. I said I always assumed that on average, a fat person would be nicer than a non-fat person.



Why would you assume that? Because fat people have to apologize for their size by being nice.

I'm a bitch, and I will always be.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2010)

hellokitty said:


> Well, I am an newbie, this is my first post. So I am just going to sit back and wait to be banned.
> 
> Oh yeah, and HI everyone :kiss2:



I'll get to you. No worries.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 20, 2010)

Jes said:


> and a woman's tit feels just like a bag of sand.



my experience with fat women tell me that a woman's tit feels more like a breadfruit.

what is YOUR source?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 20, 2010)

hellokitty said:


> Well, I am an newbie, this is my first post. So I am just going to sit back and wait to be banned.
> 
> Oh yeah, and HI everyone :kiss2:



Oh, hello hellokitty. I am wrestlingguy, and I'm doing some, ummmmmmmmm research, and I wanted to ask you this before you got banned.

What do your breasts feel like?

And in the name of science, can I see them?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2010)

Myn said:


> So, is this officially the "taunt the troll" thread? I almost said something to him elsewhere, but I wasn't sure how it worked when engaging the crazy.



The truly sad thing is, he's not a troll - at least not intentionally. He's utterly sincere.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Ummmmmm. Typically, it's the skinny women friends/family who worry about a big girl being with someone thin. I mean hell, if a big girl can get anyone that's not a big guy, that must mean they're normal, and not unattractive. It's fat bigotry. I know my family only wanted me to date big guys, because I couldn't get anything else, and any word otherwise (like that I don't have to settle for just any random big guy--was me being "too picky".)



QFT

My siblings and I are all fat. We're all married to thin/average-size people and I can't tell you how many people ask me (and them) if our spouses are fat and in fact express surprise when they meet them. WTF? If Mr. Wonderful were fat, well more to love for me but that's a helluva assumption to jump to. Also I think part of that fat bigotry is they think fatties should leave thin people to date only other thin people so we're poaching in their dating pool. 

I got a lot of crap comments from 'well-meaning' (bless their hearts) folks who more or less thought I should be grateful for anyone's attention and was arrogant for expecting anything less than the man of my dreams. Those people didn't know me very well because those who do knew I'd never be happy with mediocre and mediocre would never be happy with me. If that's arrogance--I'm of a mind that 'arrogant' is what we call someone we don't like who's in reality, confident. So they can suck it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Oh, hello hellokitty. I am wrestlingguy, and I'm doing some, ummmmmmmmm research, and I wanted to ask you this before you got banned.
> 
> What do your breasts feel like?
> 
> ...


WAIT wait--more importantly---Do you eat baked goods on public transportation?


----------



## Angel (Jul 20, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Oh, hello hellokitty. I am wrestlingguy, and I'm doing some, ummmmmmmmm research, and I wanted to ask you this before you got banned.
> 
> What do your breasts feel like?
> 
> ...




_My_ breasts are warm and soft and fat...



_These_ breasts are warm and juicy and soooooo very yummy in my mouth and many fat admirers love 'em too...



In the name of science...


----------



## hellokitty (Jul 20, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Oh, hello hellokitty. I am wrestlingguy, and I'm doing some, ummmmmmmmm research, and I wanted to ask you this before you got banned.
> 
> What do your breasts feel like?
> 
> ...





Wrestlingguy-
They feel like ________
And you can ____ feel them.

Feel free to fill in the blanks


----------



## hellokitty (Jul 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> WAIT wait--more importantly---Do you eat baked goods on public transportation?



CastingPearls-While I live in Chicago I have never used public transportation, I know odd huh? If I was to use the bus or "L" I would say no to the baked goods. It looks pretty dirty in there to me. I might accept some gum from a kind man offering though.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 21, 2010)

hellokitty said:


> CastingPearls-While I live in Chicago I have never used public transportation, I know odd huh? If I was to use the bus or "L" I would say no to the baked goods. It looks pretty dirty in there to me. I might accept some gum from a kind man offering though.



188 posts to go. 

Keep it up, and see what happens to you.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 21, 2010)

Mark this day on your calendars people...I am speechless...just speechless..this guy is UNREAL.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 21, 2010)

some of you are arguing with this guy and bashing him for his opinions. now who are the real insensitive ones? not everyone is going to kiss your arse and agree with what you say.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 21, 2010)

heyyou and thinguy, sittin' in a tree...ki-ss-ing......each others arses


please do let us know where you register for Chinet and Dixie cups...oh, and sporks

:bow:


I feel like Chuck Woolery


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> some of you are arguing with this guy and bashing him for his opinions. now who are the real insensitive ones? not everyone is going to kiss your arse and agree with what you say.



The big man complex comes to mind.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> some of you are arguing with this guy and bashing him for his opinions. now who are the real insensitive ones? not everyone is going to kiss your arse and agree with what you say.



Because he's fucking WRONG.

And no, I will not put a disclaimer saying that's just my opinion, or in my belief, no. He's fucking wrong, and I will continue to call him out on it.


----------



## frankman (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> some of you are arguing with this guy and bashing him for his opinions. now who are the real insensitive ones? not everyone is going to kiss your arse and agree with what you say.



True but the make-up sex is pretty awesome.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 21, 2010)

Notice how some people pick the antagonistic side no matter what? Whatever pisses off more DIMs members, that's the side they're on.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> QFT
> 
> My siblings and I are all fat. We're all married to thin/average-size people and I can't tell you how many people ask me (and them) if our spouses are fat and in fact express surprise when they meet them. WTF? If Mr. Wonderful were fat, well more to love for me but that's a helluva assumption to jump to. Also I think part of that fat bigotry is they think fatties should leave thin people to date only other thin people so we're poaching in their dating pool.
> 
> I got a lot of crap comments from 'well-meaning' (bless their hearts) folks who more or less thought I should be grateful for anyone's attention and was arrogant for expecting anything less than the man of my dreams. Those people didn't know me very well because those who do knew I'd never be happy with mediocre and mediocre would never be happy with me. If that's arrogance--I'm of a mind that 'arrogant' is what we call someone we don't like who's in reality, confident. So they can suck it.


 
I tried to give you some bless their heart and suck it rep.....but perhaps tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## mango (Jul 22, 2010)

*Notice how when Heyyou posts, thinguy is nowhere to be seen.



Wait... has any1 ever seen these two in the SAME room at the SAME time?? 


*


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mango said:


> *Notice how when Heyyou posts, thinguy is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Wait... has any1 ever seen these two in the SAME room at the SAME time??
> 
> *



My postings are UK times. I do not know what time heyyou logs on, but if trying to suggest that heyyou and I are the same person makes you feel better, then go for it.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 23, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Hey I think this guy is hated way more than me..yeah way to go you are higher on the @@@@ list



he's 90% for sure


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

No, no, they can't be the same person. I did a Google search and...







here they are.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 24, 2010)

I *like* you.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 24, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Mark this day on your calendars people...I am speechless...just speechless..this guy is UNREAL.



It's because you are a control freak feminist. :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 25, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> No, no, they can't be the same person. I did a Google search and...
> 
> 
> here they are.



LOL! I normally hate when people start posting random images in threads, but that was funny. You are a fine addition to these boards :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 5, 2010)

I thought this thread had closed? ...Although I haven't seen much of Heyyou or ThinGuy around the forums lately. Maybe they're working behind the scenes? Although it's kind of hard to tell what Heyyou's up to behind that Boba Fett mask anyway.


----------

